# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Zerfahrene Situation

## Heribert

*Aus "Erste Hilfe / Erster Rat"*
*Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?* 

Hallo liebe Forumfreunde,

mit meinen Ratschlägen, wie auch Angriffen im dem genannten Thread habe ich leider dazu beigetragen, dass Bioresonanztherapie mit den sehr gut recherchierten und auf guten Fundamenten stehenden Ergänzungstherapien von z.B. HansiB und Helmut2 oder auch den noch viel tiefer gehenden Recherchen von RuStra und Ulrich in einen Topf geworfen werden. Besonders aus diesem Grund, habe ich mich dort mit meinem letzten Beitrag ausgeklinkt.

Wie so oft, muss ich mir dabei vorwerfen, unter dem Mooto: "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern", den Troll selbst gefüttert zu haben! - Wie dem auch sei. - Bei allen, die ungewollt in die Auseinandersetzung, durch Zitate an falscher Stelle, mit ihren Zusatztherapien, in den Vergleich mit der Bioresonanztherapie, hineingezogen wurden, entschuldige ich mich.

Die Einsicht: "Es führt zu nichts", kommt zwar späht, aber sie kommt!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RuStra

> Wie so oft, muss ich mir dabei vorwerfen, unter dem Mooto: "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern", den Troll selbst gefüttert zu haben!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Nun bekomme ich ja sogar ich wieder Lust, in diese Debatte einzusteigen. Fühle mich hier teilweise wirklich als randständiger, kopfschüttelnder Oldie, der dem eifrigen Meinungs-Geplauder nur widerwillig zusieht.

Ist in diesem Riesen-Threat, von Gina angefangen, eigentlich jetzt irgendeine neue Erkenntnis rausgekommen, die vorher nicht auch schon in den jeweiligen Köpfen war?

Bioresonanztherapie - warum macht keiner der ja so überzeugten Diskutanten einen eigenen Threat auf, um zu klären, ob was dran ist? Weil eh klar ist, dass da nix dran ist? Weil das die Süddeutsche schreibt? Weil das das Cochrane-Institut sagt, weils keine Doppelblind-Studie, randomisiert und mit grossen Fallzahlen ... blaba?

Ich habe mir eben mal  -zum ersten Mal-  den Threat durchgesehen, nicht nur, weil ich Heriberts Beitrag, auf den ich hier gerade antworte, interessant  finde, sondern auch, weil ich ohnehin gerade dabei bin (s. den Threat von Ulrich Biophotonik/Quantenphysik), zu ordnen, mich einzulesen, die verschiedensten EMF-Verfahren zu unterscheiden (EMF = Elektromagnetisches Feld). 
Wo soll ich da bitte Bioresonanz einordnen?
Wo den Zapper?
Wo die ECT-Therapie, weiland HP Weber - s. den Threat im KISP von 2002
Wo Magnetfeldtherapien?
Wo schliesslich das Rehatron, für dessen Anwendung ich in 3 Wochen ein Ja oder Nein produziert haben möchte?

Gibt es auf solcherart Fragen in diesem tollen Threat "Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?" Antworten? 
Mitnichten. Das ganze war mal wieder eine Versammlung von Stammtisch"argumenten" auf der Seite der sich selbst titulierenden "Skeptiker", mit keiner einzigen inhaltlichen Argumentation, so wie es eben bei Stammtischen üblich ist.

Hier eine Sammlung von Sprüchen aus diesem Threat:




> Aber wenn man unbedingt an etwas glauben will, dann soll man´s eben tun.
> Viele Behauptungen von Dr. Hulda Clark wurden noch nicht von anderen Forschern untermauert. ...
> Wie schreibt LudwigS in seiner Signatur: "Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben."
> Deine Skepsis in diesem Fall teile ich voll und ganz.
> Andere sehen das so:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhei.../363/107256/5/
> Hier gibt`s noch mehr
> nach Ludwigs Link eine weitere klare Sprache zu der von Spertel von Anfang an und schließlich auch von dem sonst eher zurückhaltend beurteilendem Schorschel geäußerten Skepsis.
> Ich empfehle Dir also ein anderes Forum zu suchen, in dem Deine Intensionen nicht auffallen.
> ...


Also Inbrünstigkeit der Überzeugtheit, dass Bioresonanz und Zapper sowieso scheisse sind - da braucht man kein Argument mehr.
Und da alle einer Meinung sind (ok, Reinardo nicht), fehlen auch die Ausgrenzungen nicht.
Bravo, Männer, ihr habt dem Forum einen Bärendienst erwiesen!

So, mein "Spass" ist auch schon wieder vorbei  - reicht bestimmt nicht für einen weiteren Beitrag in dem Gina-Threat 

Heribert aber gebührt Dank, offenbar hat er gemerkt, dass da was schief gelaufen ist.

noch ein wort dazu, Heribert:




> ... dazu beigetragen, dass Bioresonanztherapie mit den sehr gut recherchierten und auf guten Fundamenten stehenden Ergänzungstherapien von z.B. HansiB und Helmut2 oder auch den noch viel tiefer gehenden Recherchen von RuStra und Ulrich in einen Topf geworfen werden.


Resonanz ist ein Begriff aus der Physik. Insofern es um das Aufdröseln von biophysikalischen Phänomenen und möglichen Therapienverfahren geht, gehört sehr wohl die Bioresonanztherapie in einen Topf mit dem, was zumindest Ulrich mit seinen Threats iniitiert hat. "Ergänzungstherapien" - damit sind nun wieder Supplementierungen gemeint, nehme ich an, da sind wir wieder im Stofflichen. Also?

Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Respekt*

Hallo, geschätzter Rudolf, bemerkenswert, daß auch Du nun die passenden Worte zu den ausufernden unsinnigen Beiträgen zum Thema Bioresonanz hier eingestellt hast. Es war schon manchmal peinlich - auch meine Einlagen haber sicher nur zur Belustigung beigetragen. Mir fiel aber angesichts des albernen Wortgeplänkels auch nichts Besseres mehr dazu ein. Ärgerlich ist letzten Endes aber auch - ich wiederhole mich hier - daß sich sogar gestandene Männer eine Weile ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben. Andererseits ist es für ein gut funktionierendes Forum auch von Nutzen, wenn schnörkellos über das Für und Wider diskutiert wird, wobei auch Häme nicht ausgeschlossen werden darf, sofern es nicht zu ganz persönlichen Attacken ausartet. Widmen wir uns also wieder verstärkt unserem Hauptanliegen unter Einsatz seriöser und zum Teil schon erprobter Mittel.

*"Bevor du aber anfängst über etwas nachzudenken sei vorsichtig, ehe du es mit deiner Kraft zerstörst"   * (Sallust)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Rudolf,

Da hast Du aber auch nicht viel Konkretes gesagt, zumindest habe ich auch nach zweimaligem Lesen Deines Beitrages diesen Eindruck gehabt. Aber wir sind ja in der Plauderecke, und da Du den Zapper auch noch für erwähnenswert hältst, möchte ich Dir meinen Zapperfavoriten vorstellen.



Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo, lieber Harald,

Ich habe erst nach meinem Einfügen meines Beitrages festgestellt, dass Du gerade vorher geantwortet hast. Krasser können sich die Meinungen kaum unterscheiden, aber wie heißt es so schön bei uns zuhause 
"Glück un Shiet wahnt Siet an Siet".

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Heribert,




> Von RuStra: Heribert aber gebührt Dank, offenbar hat er gemerkt, dass da was schief gelaufen ist.


Und da schieße ich mich gerne an, mein voller ernst!

Heribert lasse dich nicht aus dem Konzept bringen und ich meine, man sollte nicht auf jedes Pferd setzten denn man kann ganz schön übers Ohr gehauen werden.

Ärzte mit Praxen, nicht alle, gleich welcher Fakultäten, bieten Behandlungen bzw. Therapien an, ob sie elektrisch, elektronisch mit Wellen, Licht oder Laser -von NEM möchte ich mal nicht reden bzw. schreiben!- behandeln kann nur der GLAUBE daran "zur Gesundung" führen andern falles ist man eine *Erfahrung reicher!* 

Eine Story möchte ich doch Erählen, weil sie faßt zu diesem Thread paßt!



> *Aus "Erste Hilfe / Erster Rat"*
> *Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?*


_Mai 1996 hatte ich eine Untersuchung wegen meines Tinnitus in Großhaden bei der HNO, die Ärztin eine Prof. Dr. med. Sch. untersuchte und fragte mich wann wie und was denn alles schon dagegen gemacht wurde?_

_Ich erzählte nun, daß mein HNO-Arzt mir angeboten hat, doch Gingo Injektionen mit Laser Therapie zu machen und in den meisten Fällen hätte Er gute Ergebnisse erzielen können aber die Behandlung müßte privat abgerechnet werden, pro Behandlung kostet etwa 30 DM und mindestens zehn Beh. müßten gemacht werden!_

_Frau Professorien polterte auf einmal los und sagte, so ein Quatsch! Sie fahre Land auf Land ab um auf Gerichten Gutachten zu erstellen, daß diese Art von Behandlungen überhaupt keinen Sinn mache und nur den Zweck habe, den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu holen!_

Ich habe damal nun sehr viel Geld gespart und die Gingo-Laser-Therapie nicht gemacht!

Also, Lieber Heribert, schreibe weiterin deine Beiträge wie gehabt, sachlich und objektive, das ist meine Bitte
Helmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Respekt*
> 
> ...  Ärgerlich ist letzten Endes aber auch - ich wiederhole mich hier - daß sich sogar *gestandene Männer eine Weile ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt* haben. 
> ... 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo lieber Hutschi,

wirklich, es ist erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich Wahrnehmungen doch sein können, denn es hat sich meinem Eindruck nach eigentlich niemand ernsthaft mit der Funktion eines Bioresonanzgerätes beschäftigt, - was ich von den Herrn Ingenieuren schon auch erwartet hätte.

Ein Zitat aus der AOK-Seite zur Bioresonanz:




> Wie wirkt die Therapie? 
> Während der Sitzung bekommt der Patient zwei Elektroden in die Hand, die mit dem Bioresonanz-Gerät verbunden sind. Über die eine Elektrode sollen die körpereigenen Schwingungen zum Gerät geleitet werden. Nach der Umwandlung in "heilsame Schwingungen" leitet das Gerät die Schwingungen über die Elektrode der anderen Hand zurück in den Körper. 
> Eine Diagnose sei oft nicht erforderlich, da das Gerät die Krankheiten und deren Schwingungen selbst erkenne. Auf ähnliche Weise könnten die Geräte auch zum Aufspüren von Allergien eingesetzt werden.


Ich habe aus meiner Erfahrung deshalb berichtet, weil ich auf die Diskrepanz zwischen seriöser und eher zweifelhafter Diagnostik in meinem Fall aufmerksam machen wollte - an Meningitis oder Borreliose erkrankt zu sein sollte nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden, und hätte ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht mit Gewissheit sagen können, dass ich an diesen Krankheiten garantiert nicht leide, wäre ich doch in Sorge von dem Heilpraktikerbesuch nachhause gefahren.

*Wie* könnte es technisch erklärbar sein, dass ein elektronisches Gerät anhand der Schwingungen, die ein Mensch an es aussendet, wohl einen Leberegel erkennen kann?

Mit dieser Frage hat sich niemand der Herren ernsthaft auseinandergesetzt.

Mit der Frage, wie ein solches Gerät sowohl in der Diagnostik als auch in der Therapie zur Anwendung kommen kann, ebenso wenig.

Die allgemein gehaltenen kritischen oder hämischen Beiträge, die ich gelesen habe, boten gar keine überzeugenden Argumente.

Vielleicht hat Rudolf in seinem Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, dass man sich erst einmal mit Bioresonanz und seinen Funktionen auseinandersetzen sollte, bevor man es überhaupt objektiv beurteilen kann.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Karola-Elke,

Ich habe mich in dem besagten Thread nicht gemeldet, weil mir der Stil und die Hetzjagd nicht gefallen haben.
Vor Heribert, der dies dann erkannt hat, habe ich großen Respekt, dass er sich entschuldigt hat. Aber ich habe von ihm auch nichts anderes erwartet.
Zu Deiner Frage, warum ich mich als Ingenieur- ich fühle mich direkt angesprochen- keine Stellung zu den Sachthemen bezogen habe, möchte ich mit einer kleinen Geschichte antworten.

Wir hatten in Spanien Nachbarn, und der Nachbar erkrankte an Nierenkrebs. Der Tumor wurde operativ entfernt, und unser Nachbar fühlte sich geheilt. Das war Ende Mai des besagten Jahres, und wir wollten uns spätestens zu meinem großen Fest- 65. Geburtstag- wieder Anfang August in Spanien sehen. Mitte Juli ruft mich die Nachbarin an und berichtet, dass sie nicht kommen können, da ihr Mann wieder operiert worden ist. Die Details waren schockierend, und ich wusste nicht viel zu sagen. Eine Aussage machte mich aber hellhörig, und zwar, da die Schulmedizin uns nicht helfen kann, wenden wir uns nun alternativen Therapien zu.
Wir blieben telefonisch in Kontakt, und die Nachbarin berichtete auch über Fortschritte bei ihrem Mann, und was ganz toll war, auch bei sich selbst. Die Heilpraktikerin hätte alle ihre Magen- und Darmprobleme beseitigt, und es würde ihr hervorragend gehen. Solange ich meine Frau kannte, waren Magen und Darm auch ihre Schwachstellen, und sie vereinbarte deshalb voller Hoffnung mit der Nachbarin, dass die Heilpraktikerin auch Medikamente und Therapiegeräte an unsere deutsche Anschrift schicken sollte.
Zuhause angekommen, wurde sofort das Paket ausgepackt, und ich als der technische Fachmann musste mich vorrangig mit der Gerätetechnik usw. befassen. Ich habe das Heftchen in ca. 15 Minuten gelesen, das Schaltbild vom Zapper gesehen und die Verdummung von Funktionsbeschreibung gelesen, und da gab es für mich nur eine Reaktion, und zwar habe ich den Kram zurück ins Paket getan, dies eigenhändig verschlossen und zurück gesendet. Vorher habe ich meiner Frau das Innenleben des Gerätes mit der Batterie gezeigt und ihr erklärt, dass sie jetzt täglich- ich meine 10 Minuten stand in der Anleitung- an das Gerät angeschlossen und in spätestens zwei Wochen geheilt sein wird.
Es gab zwischen uns kein Dissens, und das Paket ging zurück.
Zum Zapper gibt es für einen Ingenieur nichts zu erklären. Dies Gerät ist eine Verdummung und für mich nicht begreifbar, dass man dafür viel Geld ausgibt.
Nur zur Vervollständigung: Unser Nachbar ist ca. 6 Monate später verstorben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudolf



> Ich habe mir eben mal  -zum ersten Mal-  den Threat durchgesehen, nicht nur, weil ich Heriberts Beitrag, auf den ich hier gerade antworte, interessant  finde, sondern auch, weil ich ohnehin gerade dabei bin (s. den Threat von Ulrich Biophotonik/Quantenphysik), zu ordnen, mich einzulesen, die verschiedensten EMF-Verfahren zu unterscheiden (EMF = Elektromagnetisches Feld). 
> Wo soll ich da bitte Bioresonanz einordnen?
> Wo den Zapper?
> Wo die ECT-Therapie, weiland HP Weber - s. den Threat im KISP von 2002
> Wo Magnetfeldtherapien?
> Wo schliesslich das Rehatron, für dessen Anwendung ich in 3 Wochen ein Ja oder Nein produziert haben möchte?


In dieser Reihe fehlt zumindest noch das Stangabad.



> Gibt es auf solcherart Fragen in diesem tollen Threat "Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?" Antworten?


Darauf gibt es in der modernen Medizintechnik eine ganze Reihe, manche bereits seit X-Jahren erprobte Antworten. Vielen von uns sind diese Geräte sogar aus ärzlichen Praxen bekannt. Ich selbst habe mit einigen dieser Geräte gearbeitet und kenne deren Funktion. Schau Dich mal auf *dieser Seite* um, lies die Gerätebeschreibungen, dann kommst Du schon ein ganzes Stück weiter.

Manchen dieser Geräte wird wegen ihrer Resonanzfähigkeit durch die aufgebauten Magnetfelder eine stimmulierende Wirkung auf das Immunsystem nachgesagt. 
Aus der Schulmedizin wurde uns bereits in den 60iger Jahren gelehrt, dass 1934 mit vorläufern dieser Geräte versucht wurde, u.a. Prostata und Blase zu bestrahlen, weil man damals schon wusste, dass künstliches Fieber die Prostatabeschwerden für eine gewisse Zeit lindern konnte.

Das hatten wir also schon alles. Erst durch die direkte Einbringung von Elektroden in tomoröse Organe wurden wirksammere Möglichkeiten gefunden Tumore physikalisch ohne Hartstrahlung zu reduzieren und mit Glück auszurotten.



> Mitnichten. Das ganze war mal wieder eine Versammlung von Stammtisch"argumenten" auf der Seite der sich selbst titulierenden "Skeptiker", mit keiner einzigen inhaltlichen Argumentation, so wie es eben bei Stammtischen üblich ist.


Du hast, so hoffe ich, nicht wirklich von mir erwartet, Gina zu erklären, warum dieses Bioresonanzgerät nicht funktionieren kann!

Wenn man also mit dem oben aufgeführten Wissen ausgestattet, von einem über die elektrolytisch leitfähige Haut gehenden Strom liest, ein tieferes Eindringen ist wegen der geringen Spannung und dem abgeleiteten Strom nicht möglich, dann sollte man Geräte mit den Möglichkeiten dieser geringen Feldstärke erst garnicht zulassen. Selbst bei einem Ultrakurzwellengerät, ist die Eindringtiefe bei 5 cm am Ende weil die Hauptkapazität von der Haut bereits geschluckt wird. Würde man die Kapazität erhöhen, käme es zu Hautverbrennungen. Also ganz einfach, dieser Weg führt in die Sackgasse.



> noch ein wort dazu, Heribert:
> 
> 
> 
> Resonanz ist ein Begriff aus der Physik. Insofern es um das Aufdröseln von biophysikalischen Phänomenen und möglichen Therapienverfahren geht, gehört sehr wohl die Bioresonanztherapie in einen Topf mit dem, was zumindest Ulrich mit seinen Threats iniitiert hat. "Ergänzungstherapien" - damit sind nun wieder Supplementierungen gemeint, nehme ich an, da sind wir wieder im Stofflichen. Also?


Ja Rudolf, wie kommst Du denn darauf, dass ich Resonanztherapien mit eben jener verwechsle, von der in Ginas Thread die Rede war. Und Ergänzungstherapien sind nicht zwangsläufig Nahrungsergänzungen, was ich in Ulrichs Thread auch nicht reininterpretiert habe.

Bei Euren Recherchen seit ihr auf einem guten Weg. Der Weg wird aber auf physikalisch bestimmte Recherchen nicht zum Ziel führen. Ich denke, das nur durch biochemische Einflüsse, sanfte zellbiologische Veränderungen möglich sind.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## RuStra

> Du hast, so hoffe ich, nicht wirklich von mir erwartet, Gina zu erklären, warum dieses Bioresonanzgerät nicht funktionieren kann!



Warum denn nicht? Schwebst Du so hoch über ihr?

----------


## Carola-Elke

Danke, lieber Knut für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht, der doch beiden Seiten zeigt, dass mit konkreten Schilderungen besser argumentiert werden kann als mit Stillosigkeiten und Unterstellungen. Unterstützende Fragen zur Seriosität der Leberegeldiagnose und -therapie und Hinweise auf die Risiken hätten m. E. ausgereicht.

Du hast mir ja nun auch durch die Blume zu verstehen gegeben, dass es von einem Ingenieur  dabei hatte ich gar nicht vordergründig an Dich gedacht, als ich die Mitstreiter aus besagtem Faden dieses Berufszweigs ansprechen wollte  zuviel verlangt ist, mir als Nicht-Technikerin nähere Details zu dem Gerät und seinen angeblichen Funktionen zur Diagnostik und Therapie zu erläutern, um auf diesem Weg Argumente auszutauschen. 
Macht aber nichts, lieber Knut, ich habe verstanden was Du meinst und denke, Du und Deine Frau haben damals richtig entschieden. Wer weiss, warum die Behandlung Eurer Nachbarin geholfen haben mag. Bekannt ist allgemein, dass besonders bei alternativen Verfahren zahlreiche Faktoren, so auch der Glaube daran, eine Rolle spielt. Für mich hört der Spass bei lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen auch auf und das Experimentieren sollte auf halbwegs sicherem Terrain erfolgen, z.B. durch parallel eingesetzte schulmedizinische Untersuchungen, zu denen ich wenigstens Laborwerte (Entzündungsmarker, Antikörpernachweise, etc) oder bildgebende Verfahren zählen möchte.
Mich hätte ein windiger Baukasten mit Batterie gewiss auch nicht überzeugt, aber bei Verzweiflung über eine nicht erklärbare oder therapieresistente Erkrankung greift so mancher Patient nach jedem Strohalm.

Tragisch ist das Ende Deines Berichts, aber ein Nierenzellkarzinom hat meistens eine sehr ungünstige Überlebensprognose für den Patienten. Es sind hier in der Tat sogar der Schulmedizin enge Grenzen gesetzt.

Schöne Grüsse nach Andalusien,

Carola-Elke

----------


## HorstK

> Das ganze war mal wieder eine Versammlung von Stammtisch"argumenten" auf der Seite der sich selbst titulierenden "Skeptiker", mit keiner einzigen inhaltlichen Argumentation, so wie es eben bei Stammtischen üblich ist.
> Hier eine Sammlung von Sprüchen aus diesem Threat:
> 
> Zitat:
> Aber wenn man unbedingt an etwas glauben will, dann soll man´s eben tun.
> Viele Behauptungen von Dr. Hulda Clark wurden noch nicht von anderen Forschern untermauert. ...
> Wie schreibt LudwigS in seiner Signatur: "Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben."
> Deine Skepsis in diesem Fall teile ich voll und ganz.
> Andere sehen das so:
> ...


Hallo Rudolf, alter Kämpfer,

jetzt hast Du mich "erwischt", unter den o.a. Zitaten bin ich der mit: 

Hier gibts noch mehr:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/ar...355/print.html

Was soll daran so stammtischmäßig sein,wenn ich einen Link zu diesem Thread einstelle.
Ich habe in Deinen sehr aufschlußreichen Beiträgen schon oft Hinweise auf Autoren, Links u.a. gelesen. Aus Deiner Sicht waren die sicherlich besser, niveauvoller.

Also, 
liebe Schreiber der SZ und ihr Stammtischbrüder und Platzhirsche reißt euch zukünftig mehr zusammen *:-)*

Nix für ungut!
Rudolf, mach weiter, Du kämpfst für eine gute Sache!! 
Alles Gute und viel Kraft,
Horst
P.S.: Übrigens das habe ich auch noch angerichtet: 
"Da hört der "Spaß" für mich auf! [auf die bauanleitung für den zapper bezogen]" 
(hoffentlich baut`s keiner nach).

----------


## Anonymous1

> Gibt es auf solcherart Fragen in diesem tollen Threat "Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?" Antworten? 
> Mitnichten. Das ganze war mal wieder eine Versammlung von Stammtisch"argumenten" auf der Seite der sich selbst titulierenden "Skeptiker", mit keiner einzigen inhaltlichen Argumentation, so wie es eben bei Stammtischen üblich ist.


Und deshalb leiden wir jetzt unter dem "Gina-Syndrom". Außer Rustra.

Übrigens: Der Zapper ist die elektronische Form des Placebo-Effektes.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Heute bist Du schon am frühen Morgen in hochform.

_Übrigens: Der Zapper ist die elektronische Form des Placebo-Effektes._ 

Das gefällt mir!

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Andalusien
Knut.


Liebe Karola-Elke,

Du hast Recht. Ich habe mich an der technischen Erklärung des Zappas vorbei gemogelt. Dies werde ich heute abend nachholen, denn jetzt habe ich einige Reparaturen bzw. Wartungen an Unterwasserscheinwerfern zu machen. Vielleicht kommt mir dabei auch noch die Erleuchtung zur Bioresonanz.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wassermann

[quote=HorstK;22377]
Also, 
liebe Schreiber der SZ und ihr Stammtischbrüder und Platzhirsche reißt euch zukünftig mehr zusammen *:-)*

Nix für ungut!
Rudolf, mach weiter, Du kämpfst für eine gute Sache!! 
Alles Gute und viel Kraft,
Horst
quote]

Dem schließe ich mich an und gestehe demütigst, hier lediglich auf Stammtisch-Niveau diskutieren zu können. Ein Forum ist eine Sonderform des Stammtischs. Es ermöglicht Menschen mit gemeinsamer spezifischer Interessenlage -ohne Vorauswahl- Themen zu besprechen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Wie schlimm!
RuStra benützt es, um seine Forschungsergebnisse zu verbreiten. Ich denke, dass es sich dabei um ernsthaftes Bemühen auf hohem Niveau handelt, ganz bestimmt an einem hehren Ziel orientiert; allerdings sehe ich mich nicht in der Lage, den wissenschaftlichen Wert jeweils einzuschätzen und maße mir Solches auch nicht an. Kurz: Ich bewundere seine Energie, sein Wissen, seinen Einsatz und profitiere sehr davon. 
Aber, RuStra, mache es dir bitte nicht so leicht und kanzle diejenigen einfach als (im negativen Sinne) Stammtischbrüder ab, die nicht das Vorwissen, de Intelligenz oder einfach die Zeit und Lust aufbringen, in deine Höhen aufzuschließen.
Es ist m.E. nicht nur legitim, sondern auch dringend notwendig, dass ein Forum wie dieses nicht nur wissenschaftliche Beiträge und für viele kaum nachvollziehbare Ratschläge bietet, sondern einfach auch den Austausch an Erfahrungen, ganz nach Art eines (im positiven Sinne) Stammtisches, einer Sozialform, die heutzutage kaum mehr vorhanden ist.
Um auf das Thema zurückzukommen: Ich habe mich in diesem o.g. Thread eingemischt, weil ich es als äußerst anregend und interessant empfinde, von Erfahrungen anderer zu lesen. Dies stellt für mch den Wert des Forums dar. Die scheinbare Naivität Ginas machten mich "skeptisch", der barsche Ton anderer aber ärgerlich. Es hat viele Seiten lang gedauert, bis mein Anliegen als "Mainstream" gegolten hat, aber um Gültigkeit zu haben, müssen manche Dinge eben erst von den richtigen Leuten gesagt bzw. geschrieben werden. Auch das ist typisch für einen Stammtisch, wo ein jeder seine bestimmte Rolle zu spielen hat. 

Im übrigen soll an dörflichen Stammtischen auch viel gerauft werden.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*Gut gebrüllt Löwe*

Hallo, guter Wassermann, so gefällst Du mir. Das hat alles Hand und Fuß. Deine Toleranz ganz allgemein ist auch das, was für alle gelten sollte.

*"Der einfachste Mensch ist immer noch ein sehr kompliziertes Wesen"*
(Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

wie versprochen, möchte ich versuchen, die Funktion des Zappers allgemein verständlich zu erläutern. Nachstehend ist das Schaltbild der Bauanleitung, die HorstK in dem bekannten Thread als Link angegeben hat, aufgeführt. Der Zapper ist ein Oszillator im Frequenzbereich 20 bis 40 kHz. Diese Frequenz ist nicht variabel in diesem Bereich einstellbar sondern ergibt sich in dieser Breite als Festfrequenz aufgrund der Toleranzen der Bauelemente und insbesondere des integrierten Bausteins MC 1455, der das Herz der Schaltung ist (Im Zentrum der Schaltung als Quadrat dargestellt).




Der klassische Oszillator hat einen Schwingkreis aus Spule und Kondensator und erzeugt Sinusschwingungen. Er enthält weiter ein aktives Bauelement wie z.B. einen Transistor, der über seine Verstärkung die Verluste des Schwingkreises ausgleicht und so dauerhaft oszilliert. Es muss zwischen Ausgang des Oszillators und den Verstärkungseingang des Transistors für das Signal (die Schwingung) ein Gleichklang (Phasenverschiebung 0° oder 360° oder ein Vielfaches) vorliegen, um die Verluste des Oszillators im richtigen Takt auszugleichen, und dadurch die Schwingungen aufrecht zu halten.
Im Zapper ist das aktive Bauelement die integrierte Schaltung, die mehrere Transistoren enthält und schon so konzipiert ist, dass in der integrierten Schaltung eine Phasendrehung zwischen Ausgangs- und Eingangssignal stattfindet. Der Rest wird durch eine externe Widerstands- und Kondensatorkombination- im Schaltbild R2 und C2- erreicht, da diese Kombination auch die Phase dreht, und zwar abhängig von der Frequenz. Damit ergibt sich aufgrund der inneren Phasendrehung und der Verstärkung des integrierten Bausteins sowie der externen Beschaltung mit Widerstand und Kondensator als frequenzabhängige phasendrehende Kombination eine bestimmte Frequenz für die eine Phasenverschiebung von 360° vorliegt und auf diese Frequenz schwingt dann der Oszillator (Zapper). Weiter ist die Schaltung durch die externen Bauelemente so ausgelegt, dass es zu einer starken Übersteuerung kommt, um als Ausgangssignal eine Rechteckschwingung zu erhalten. Nach Hulda Clark haben die unterschiedlichen Parasiten unterschiedliche Frequenzen in einem Band von 50 bis 600 kHz, die sie nicht mögen bzw. durch die sie eliminiert werden, und deshalb die Rechteckform, da nach Fourier (großer Mathematiker aus dem 19. Jahrhundert) alle höheren Frequenzen in dieser Form enthalten sind. Nach Hulda Clark hat man damit die Breitbandwaffe, um alle Parasiten parallel anzugreifen. Leider trifft die Aussage mit allen Frequenzen nur bedingt zu- man hat die Mathematik nicht richtig verstanden-, da die Fourieranalyse zeigt, dass bei einer Rechteckschwingung nur die ungeraden Vielfachen der Grundschwingung enthalten sind. Bei 30 kHz ergibt sich ein Raster 30, 90, 150, 210 kHz usw., d.h. der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Frequenzen ist 60 kHz. Die Amplitude der höheren Oberwellen reduziert sich im gleichen Verhältnis zur Ordnungszahl der Oberwellenschwingung.
Dies bedeutet, dass bei der 3. Oberschwingung die Amplitude nur ein Drittel und bei der 9. Oberschwingung nur ein neuntel von der Amplitude der Grundschwingung sind. Da die Amplitude in der Leistungsbetrachtung quadratisch eingeht, bedeutet dies dass bei den höheren Frequenzen nur noch eine sehr geringe Leistung zur Verfügung steht z.B. bei 450 kHz- die 15.Oberwelle in unserem Beispiel mit 30 kHz Grundfrequenz- nur noch 1/225 der Gesamtleistung. Die Leistungsbetrachtung ergibt, dass etwa 85 % der Leistung bei der Grundschwingung verbleibt, und der Rest sich mit stark fallender Tendenz zu den höheren Frequenzen verteilt. Das technische Konzept zur Parasitenvernichtung scheint mir doch nicht gut durchdacht zu sein.

Wie bringe ich nun den Zapperstrom in den menschlichen Körper zur Parasitenvernichtung?
Im Schaltbild sind rechts zwei Kreise, die den Ausgang des Zappers darstellen. An diesen Ausgang werden die beiden Elektroden angeschlossen. Die Elektroden haben zylindrische Form etwa 35mm Durchmesser x 80 mm Länge und werden jeweils mit einer Hand umfasst. Der menschliche Körper hat im Mittel einen Widerstand von 1300 Ohm. Das Problem ist aber die Hautoberfläche, die im trockenen Zustand einige 100 k Ohm bis zu Meg-Ohm haben kann. Deshalb ist die Empfehlung/Voraussetzung die Hände mit einem elektrisch gut leitenden Gel einzucremen, um diese Hürde zu überwinden.
In der Bauanleitung zu obigem Schaltbild gibt es einen Hinweis zur Strommessung, wobei uns nur das Resultat interessiert. Durchschnittlich ist der Strom durch den menschlichen Körper gemäß dortiger Angabe 3,5 mA. Daraus errechnet sich eine Leistung von 3,5mA x 3,5mA x 1300 Ohm (Widerstand des menschlichen Körpers) von 16 mW. Für die Frequenz von 450 kHz gemäß obigem Beispiel ergibt sich nur noch eine Leistung von 71 uW. Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass sich die meisten Parasiten bei der Grundfrequenz nicht wohl fühlen.
Bei meinen Recherchen zu Hulda Clark habe ich dann noch einen Mitwettbewerber, Herrn Dr. Beck, gefunden, der als Zweiter kommend, das System verfeinert hat, um attraktiv zu sein und sich von der Konkurrenz abzuheben. Er hat als Grundfrequenz quarzgesteuert 3,72 kHz gewählt, womit er natürlich nach Fourier ein sehr viel engeres Frequenzraster im Abstand von 7,44 kHz erhält. Um zu den Höhen einer Hula Clark im Parasitenkampf aufzuschließen, benötigt er bereits die 121. Oberwelle für die 450,12 kHz und hat nur noch 1 uW zu bieten.

Dafür hat er dann als weiteren Geck zwei zylindrische vergoldete Elektroden mit Durchmesser von 6 mm und einer Länge von 35 mm, die im Innenhandgelenk über die zwei Hauptadern mit einem Klebeband in Aderrichtung angebracht werden, um durch direkte Einspeisung in die Blutbahnen den Leistungsnachteil im Parasitenkampf auszugleichen.

Nach Hulda Clark werden mit dem Zapper nicht nur alle Arten von Karzinomen beseitigt sondern quasi als Beigabe auch gleich eventuell vorhandene Aidsviren mit eliminiert. Der Körper wird mit täglich 10 Minuten zappen, von allen Bösewichtern frei gehalten.

In Ihrer Ursachenbegründung haben alle Formen von Egel eine große negative Bedeutung. Die Egel sind das Grundübel und in ihrer Theorie kommt für die Krebsentstehung dem Darmegel Fasciolopsis buski besondere Bedeutung zu. Er ist das Grundübel und für die Krebsentstehung ursächlich verantwortlich. Frau Clark hatte aber bei ihrem Theorieaufbau übersehen, dass dieser Egel nur in China, Thailand, Indien und einigen weiteren Ländern Südostasiens vorkommt.

Soweit meine technische Erläuterung des Zappers, die sich nicht von den Aussagen und Theorien von Frau Clark trennen ließen.
Für mich, lieber Rudolf, ist damit das Thema Zapper abgeschlossen. Ich habe parallel auch etwas zu dem Thema Bioresonanz mit recherchiert. Dies ist nach meinem ersten Eindruck ebenfalls Scharlatanerie, nur raffinierter verpackt und im Ergebnis nebulöser gehalten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

*Wie funktioniert HAARP?*

Die Sendeanlage erzeugt mit Hilfe der Ionosphäre sogenannte ELF-Wellen (extreme low frequency). Diese Wellen liegen im Bereich der Schumannfrequenz, das ist die Resonanzfrequenz der Erde, und auch des menschlichen *Gehirns* [sowie des *Atemrhythmus* im Schlaf]. Man kann dieser Schumannfrequenz nun bestimmte Informationen aufmodulieren; wenn man zum Beispiel das Gehirnfrequenzmuster von Depressiven benutzt, wird das Gehirn der Bestrahlten dazu in Resonanz gehen und die Betroffenen werden in eine depressive Stimmung versetzt [siehe meine *Anmerkung*]. Damit ist es durch HAARP und ähnliche Anlagen technisch möglich, gezielte Bewusstseinsmanipulation durchzuführen. 

*Gezielte Induktion von Krankheitsmustern* 

Ebenso wie es möglich ist, mit entsprechend modulierten elektromagnetischen Strahlungen physische Veränderungen aufgrund der Interaktion dieser Felder mit unseren körpereigenen elektromagnetischen Feldern zu erzeugen, ist es nach demselben Prinzip auch möglich, direkt krankmachende Muster in lebende Systeme zu induzieren.

Ein Beispiel für die Folgen, die HAARP anrichten kann, zeigt uns ein völlig anderes Projekt, eine Radareinrichtung der Air Force, die 1979 in Betrieb genommen wurde. Von einem Standort in Cape Cod sandte der Pave Paws-Sender nur 1 Tausendstel der elektromagnetischen Energie von HAARP aus, aber seine Auswirkungen waren immer noch tödlich. Innerhalb von zwei Jahren entwickelten Frauen, die in den umliegenden Städten wohnten, Leukämie mit einer Häufigkeit, die um 23 Prozent höher lag als der Staatsdurchschnitt, und verschiedene Arten von Krebs mit einer um 69 Prozent höheren Häufigkeit als andere Frauen in Massachussetts.
-----------
Die obigen Absätze waren Zitate aus:
*http://www.wahrheitssuche.org/haarp.html*

Weitere und weiter reichende Informationen und Behauptungen finden sich z.B. unter folgenden Internetadressen:

http://www.klimaforschung.net/Luftmolekuehle/index.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAARP
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schumann-Resonanz

Ich behaupte nicht, daß die daran anknüpfenden Verschwörungstheorien wahr und richtig sind. Ich finde aber, man sollte wissen, daß es diese Phänomene und die ihnen zugeschriebenen Behauptungen gibt.
------------
*Anmerkung:*
Es scheint also eine *Bioresonanz* zu geben, in Gruppen gibt es eine *Sozioresonanz* (z.B. in der Gruppendynamik, aber auch in ganz stillen Übertragungsphänomenen in Paarbeziehungen, symbiotischen Mutter-Kind-Beziehungen, in Freundes- und Freundschaftkreisen, unter Gleichgesinnten).

Welche Rollle und welche Unterstüzung davon auf spezifizierbare Heilungsprozesse ausgehen kann, liegt meines Erachtens völlig im Dunkeln. Die Hulda-Clark-Therapie, die behauptet, "Bioresonanz" zu erzeugen und Heilungssprozesse zu induzieren, halte ich allerdings für Hokuspokus:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulda_Clark

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ulrich,

Meine erste Kritik an die Bioresonanz bezieht sich auf nachfolgendes Angebot für interessierte Therapeuten. Hier ist ein Auszug der Erläuterung:







Gruß Knut

----------


## Ulrich

Auf der anderen Seite ist mir bewußt, daß die Beahauptung  "nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen in der Quanten- und Biophysik" wie eine Mantra ständig wiederholt wird und so wie sie wiederholt wird, nichts aber auch gar nichts erklärt.

Ich persönlich habe keinen Bedarf an dieser Therapie. Aber du mußt zugeben, es gibt jede Menge Patienten, die wiederum keinerlei Bedarf an Bestrahlung oder Chemotherapie haben ... d.h. bestimmte schulmedizinisch akzeptierte Methoden ablehnen.

Insoweit höre ich gern mal zu, welche Erfahrungen bestimmte Patienten glauben mit ihrer Therapie gemacht zu haben.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo,
ich habe eine Aufstellung gefunden von Krankheiten und Beschwerden. Dazu sind Frequenzen aufgeführt, mit denen lt. Dr. Clark behandelt und geheilt wird. Man sollte jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, um gutgläubige Menschen vor solchem Unsinn zu bewahren!

Bauchentzuendungen Abdominal inflammation 380 2720 2489 2170 1800 1600 1550 880 832 787 776 727 465 444 1865 146 125 95 72 20 450 440 428 660
Bauchschmerzen Abdominal pain 10000 5000 880 3000 95
Abzess Abscesses 2720 2170 880 787 727 190 500
Uebersaeuerung Acidosis (Also See Hyperacidity) 20 146 727 776 787 880 10000
Akne Acne, Pimples 2720 2170 1800 1600 1500 880 787 727
Actinobacilia 773
Strahlenpilz Actinomyces Israeli 262 2154
Pilzerkrankung Actinomycosis 465 10000 787 727 20 880
Akuter Schmerz Acute pain 3000 95 10000 5000 1550 880 787 727 690 666
Adenexitis 522 572 3343 3833 5312 440 441
Wuchernde Druesen Adenoid glands 20 to 880
Wucherungen Adenoids 1550 880 800 787 776 727 444 20 428 660 2720 2170
Adenovirus Adenovirus 333 786
Anhaftungen Adhesions 5000 2720 2170 1550 880 787 776 760 727 190
Adnamia (geriatric) (fatigue of age) 60 27.5
Adrenaline Erregung Adrenal stimulant (Always Use 2489 and 465) 20 3000 95 2720 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 760 727 700 690 685 666 650 625 600 444 1865 125 95 72 20 522 450 440 428 660
Adrenaline Adrenals (under basic research) 24000
Aflatoxin Aflatoxin 344
AIDS (Acquired Immune Deficiency) 5000 2489 880 787 727 3475 3375 3275 3175
ALS 864, 790, 690, 610, 484, 986, 644, 254
Alkoholismus Alcoholism 727 787 880 10000
Allergie (Allergy) 10000 880 787 727 3 330 5000
Haarausfall Alopecia (hair loss) 20 146 465 727 787 880 10000
Pilzinfektion Lunge/Haut Alternaria Tenius 853
Menstruationsausfall Amenorrhea (absence of menstruation) 10000 880 1550 787 760 727 465 20
Leberabzess durch Amoeben Amoeba Hepar Abscess 344
Anale Reizung/Jucken Anal itching 10000 880 787 760 727 465 125 95 72 444 1865 20
Anaphiaxis 10000
Blutarmut Anemia 5000
Blutgerinnsel/ Aneurisma Aneurism of large blood vessels 880 787 760 727 465 125 95 72 444 1865 20 727 5000
Halsentzuendung/Angina Angina 787 776 727 465 428 660
Angina Pectrois/ Herzerkrankung Angina pectoris 230 2720 2170 1800 1600 1500 880 832 787 776 727 465 444 1865 125 95 72 20 660
Wirbelentzuendung/-versteifung Ankylosing spondylitis 3000 95 1550 880 787 776 727 650 625 600 28 35 28 110 100 60 428 680
Riechsinnverlust Anosmia (loss of smell) 20 10000
Anthracinun 633
Anthrax (Staphilokokkus) Anthrax 727 787 880
Antiseptische- /Desinfektionserkrankungen Antiseptic effect 1550 880 787 760 727 465 444 450 428 660 5000
Schlaganfall/ Laehmung Apoplexy, stroke paralysis 20 40 1800 880 787 727 650 625 600 125 95 72 1865 522 428
Blinddarmentzuendung Appendicitis 1550 880 787 727 444 380 190 650 444 522 125 95 72 20 522 146 440 450
Blinddarm (Appendix) 20 to 880
Appetitlosigkeit Appetite, lack of 465 444 1865 125 95 72 20 10000 880 787 727
Aranthae Thrush 727 787 880
Arenas Tennus 667
Arteriosklerose/ Arterienverkalkung Arteriosclerosis (hardening of the arteries) 10000 5000 2170 1800 1600 1500 880 787 776 727 20
Arterienanreger Artery Stimulator 727 787 800 880
Arthritis Arthritis 10000 2489 1550 880 800 787 727 28 20
Arthritis Muskeln und Sehnen Arthritis - muscles and tendons 250 650 625 600 10000 1550 880 787 727 28 20
Arthritis - rheumatische Arthritis (rheumatism) 10000
Arthritis - rheumatische , Muskeln und Sehnen Arthritis - rheumatoid, muscles and tendons 250 650 625 600 787 727 10000
Aspargillis Flavus 1823
Aspergillis Glaucus 524
Aspergillis Niger 374
Aspergillis Terreus 743
Asthma Asthma 2720 2170 1800 1600 1500 880 787 727 5000 1233 1283
Astro Cytorma 857
Astrocytoma 2170 2127 880 690 666 727 787 2008 2127
Ataria of Muscles 727 787 880 10000
Muskulaere Bewegungsstoerung Ataxia (incoordination of muscles) 5000 2720 2170 1800 1600 1500 880 787 776 727 650 625 600 444 1865 125 95 72 20
Uebergrosse Fuesse Athletes foot erst 465, dann 5000 1550 880 727 787 20
Atmenic Aib. 562
Atmospaerenbilder Aura Builder 20 5000 10000
Selbstvergiftung Autointoxication 522 146 10000 880 787 727 20
B+E Staebchenvirus Coli (B+E Coli rod virus) 727 787 800 803
Bacillinum 132 854 921 1042 1932
Bakterieninfektion Bacillus infections - P. coli rod 787 880 727
Gebeugter Ruecken Back Bent 727 787 880 5000 10000
Rueckenschmerzen Backache 760 1550 880 787 727 10000
Bakterien Bacteria 690
Bakterien - Borrelie Borrelia (Lyme ?????) 254 644
Bakterien (Milchsaeure) Bacteria Lactis Nosode 512 526 5412
Bakterielle Infektion Bacterial infections 465 866 690 727 787 832 880 1550
Bakterien (Spul-) Bacterum coil commune combo 282 333 413 957 1320 1722
Schlechter Atem Bad breath (halitosis) 1550 880 787 727 20 5000
Schlechte Gesichtsfarbe Bad complexion 5000
Schlechte Zaehne Bad Teeth 20 727 787 880 5000 10000
Einfache Erkrankungen (Banal) 1778
Barley Flecken Barley Smut 377
Bettnaessen Bed wetting (enuresis 10000 5000 880 1550 787 727 465
Bettwundlage Bedsores 880 1550 787 727 465 20 73
Billarzirrhose Biliary Cirrhosis 381 514 677 2271
Gallenerkrankung Biliousness 1550 10000 880 832 787 727 465 5000 10000
Bilirubin (roter Gallenfarbstoff) Bilirubin 717 726 731 863
Insektenbisse Bites, insect 727 787 880 5000
Harnblasenerkrankung Bladder 880 800 787 727
Blasen- Prostatabeschwerden Bladder and prostate complaints 880 1550 787 727 465 20
Blasen-Tuberkulose Bladder TBC 771
Blastocystis Hominus 848 365 844 595
Bluterkrankung/Herz Blood - over heart area 20 to 2200
Blutreiniger (Krebs) Blood Cleanser - cancer 727 787 880 5000 2008 2127
Bluterkrankungen Blood Diseases 727 787 880 5000
Blutplasmareiniger Blood plasma cleaner 800
Bluthochdruck Blood Pressure, High 727 787 880 5000 10000
Blutdruck, niedrig Blood Pressure, Low 20 727 787 880
Blue Cohash 364
Karbunkel Boils (Carbuncles) 20 880 1550 787 727 465 660 5000
Karbunkel, offene Boils open 20
Karbunkel, eiterige Boils pus 5000
Knochenerkrankungen Bone disease 47 1800 1600 650 625 600 880 787 776 727
Knochenschwund Bone regeneration 2720
Knochensporn Bone spurs 250
Knochentrauma (oppositorische Brueche) Bone trauma (outs fractures) 380 1550 10000 880 787 727
Knochen (Bruch oder Schnitt) Bones (cut or broken) (Fractures) 727 787 880 5000 10000
Botrytis Cinereas 1132
Botulinum Botulinum 518
Gehirn Brain 20 to 2000
Branhamella Catarhalis 2013
Brustzysten (Wucherung) Breast, fibroid cysts 880 1550 787 776 727 690 666
Brustkrebs Breast Tumor 727 787 880 5000 2008 2127
Atmung Breathing 727 787 880 5000
Nephtritis Brights syndrome (nephritis) 1500 880 787 727 5000
Bronchialasthma Bronchial asthma 522 146 125 95 72 444 522 20
Lungenentzuendung Bronchial pneumonia 1550 880 787 776 727
Bronchiekstasi 342
Bronchitis Bronchitis 880 727
Lungenentzuendung (Borinum) Broncho (Pneumonla Borinum) 452 1474
Lungenentzuendung (Bronco) Bronco Pneumonia 727 787 880 5000
Bruceila Abort Bang 1423
Bruzell Bazillus (Brucella Melitense) 748
Schuerfungen Bruises 727 787 880 10000
Beulenpest - Nebenerscheinungnen Bubonic plague (secondary infections) 5000 880 787 727 20
Fussballenschmerzen Bunion Pain 20 727 787 880 5000
Verbrennungnen Burns 190 10000 880 787 727 465 200 10000
Verbrennungen (durch Strahlen) Burns (radium x-ray radioactive) 880 787 727
Schleimbeutelentzuendung Bursitis (arthritis bio waves as well) 880 787 727
Hauttuberkulose (Lupus) Butterfly Lupus 727 787 880 776 1850
Leberkrebs Carcinoma Liver Ferment 214
Krebs Cancer 663 727 778 787 880 1050 1550 2008 2050 2127
Krebskarzinom Cancer carcinoma 727 787 880 2008 2120 2127 7130
Leukaemie Cancer leukemia 727 787 880 2127
Sarkom Cancer sarcoma 727 787 880 2000 2008 2127
Cancrum Oris 20 727 787 800 880 5000
Candida-Pilz (auch Mikroben) Candida (treat for other microbes also) 465 880 787 727 95 125 20
Candida Albikans Candida Albicans 20 60 95 125 225 414 427 465 727 787 880
Candida Karzinom Candida carcinomas 2167 2182 465
Candida, tropischer Candida Tropicalis 1403
Canine Parvo 323 562 622 4027
Canine Parvo B 323 535 755
Karbunkel (Beulen) Carbuncles 20 727 787 880 5000
Karzinome Carcinoma 2127 2008 880 787 727 666 690
Karzinom, Bronchial Carcinoma Bronchial 462 852 1582
Karzinom, Darm Carcinoma Colon 656
Karzinom, Uterus Carcinoma Uterus Ferm 127
Karzinom, viruelles Carcinoma virus 2120 to 2130 (2127)
Herzberuhigungsmittel Cardiac depressant 727 787 880 5000 10000
Carvularia Spiratera 879
Katarakt (nicht diabetisch) Cataract (not diabetic) 20 727 787 880 10000
Katarakt n. Brunescens Cataract Brunescens 1335
Katarrh mit schleimiger Entzuendung Catarrh (mucous) with inflammation 20 727 787 880 1550 444 20
Celia Carroll 576 973
Cephalisporiurn 481 3966
Zerebrale Laehmung Cerebral palsy 880 787 727 522 146 10000
Zerebrale Rueckgratsbeschwerden Cerebro-spinal trouble 727 787 880 10000
Halsdruesen Cervical gland (lumps on side of neck) 5000 727 787 880 10000 320
Gebaehrmutterhalsentzuendung Cervicitis neck inflammation 880 20
Gebaehrmutterhalsentzuendun Cervicitis womb neck inflammations 20 727 787 880 5000
Gebaehrmutterhalsadenom Cervix Adenoma 433
Chaetomiumglobosum 221 867
Chankeroid Ulcers 880 787 776 727
Chemical sensitivity 727
Windpocken Chicken pox 20 727 787 880 5000 3343
Windpocken (zweite) Chicken pox (secondary) 1800 1600 1500 880 787 727 20
Windpocken Chicken pox (varicella) 1550 802
Frostbeulen Chilblains 5000 20
Verhaltensstoerung bei Kindern Child disorders 20 727 787 880
Chlamydia (Geschlechtskrankheit) Chlamydia 430 620 624 840 2213
Gallenblasenentzuendung Cholecystitis 481 743 865 928
Cholera Cholera 727 787 880 450 100 843 844
Cholesteatom 453 618 793
Chronische Erschoepfung Chronic Fatigue Syndrome 10000 660 2127 787 465
Chronische Muedigkeit Chronic tired feeling 727 787 880 10000
Cimifuga 594
Durchblutungsstoerungen Circulation disturbances + problems 40
Zirkulationsstau Circulatory stasis 40
Cladsporium Fulvum 438
Blutplasmareinigung Cleans blood plasma 727 787 880 5000
Zytomegalovirus CMV 2145
Zoeliakie Coelicia 594 656
Kate Fuesse und Haende Cold feet / hands 20 727 787 880 5000
Kaeltegefuehl am Kopf und in der Brust (schwankend) Cold in head + chest (Mutates constantly) 10000 1550 880 787 776 727 660 444 20 5000
Husten durch Kaelte Colds coughing 10000 727
Kolik (Bauchschmerzen) Colic 1550 832 787 727 20
Koliken und Darmschmerzen Colic stomach + colon pain 20 727 787 800 880
Dickdarmkatarrh Colitis (irritation of colon) 10000 1550 880 832 440
Dickdarmkatarrh Colitis mucous catarrh of colon 20 727 787 800 880 10000
Dickdarm Colon 20 to 880
Dickdarm allgemein Colon problems general 20 440 880
Bindehautentzuendung Conjunctivitis 1550 880 787 727 20 80
Bindehautentzuendung Augenlid Conjunctivitis eyelid 727 787 800 880
Verstopfung Constipation 1550 880 800 787 776 727 20
Kontraktionen Contractions arrests discharges 20 727 787 880 10000
Prellungen Contusions 110
Zuckungen Convulsions 10000 5000 880 787 727
Gerstenkorn Corn Smut (mold) 546
Huehneraugen Corns in feet 727 787 880 5000 10000 20
Nasenerkrankungen Coryza nose disorder 880 787 727 5000
Rippenschmerzen Costalgia(rib pain) 727 787 880 5000 10000
Coxsackie Virus 136 232 422 424 435 921 923
Coxsackie B1 834
Coxsackie B2 705 534
Coxsackie B4 421
Coxsackie B5 462 1043 1083
Coxsackie B6 736 814
Kraempfe Cramps 10000 880 787 727 26 25 770 5000
Menstruationskraempfe Cramps menstrual 26
Halsverrenkungen Cricks in the neck 727 787 880 5000
Crinis Hunansis 646
Crohn'sches Syndrom Crohns disease 727
Crypto sporidiun 482 4122
Schnitte Cuts 20 727 787 880 5000
Blasenerkrankung Cystic Fibrosis 660 727 778 787 880
Harnblasenerkrankung Cystitis (of urinary bladder) 5000 1550 880 800 787 727 465 20
Nephritis Cysto Pyelo Nephritis 1385
ZahnsteinDandruff Dandruff scales 20 727 787 880 5000
Taubheit Deafness (partial to complete) 10000 1550 880 787 727 20 5000
Dematiun Nigrum 243
Zahnerkrankungen Dental foci 3000 95 190 47.5 2720 2489 1800 1600 1500 1500 880 832 787 776 727 666 650 600 465
Zahnfleischgeschwuer Dental Ulcers 880 787 776 727
Depressionen (durch Drogen oder Vergiftungen) Depression (due to drugs or toxins) Reported 73
Depressionen (durch aussere Umstaende) Depression (due to outside circumstances) 35 787
Diabetes Diabetes 35 787 10000 20 727 787 800 880 5000
Diabetes (zweite) Diabetes (secondary) 10000 2720 2170 1800 1550 880 727 465 20
Diabetes Veranlagung Diabetic loading 35 700
Diabetisches Geschwuer Diabetic Ulcers 880 787 776 727
Durchfall / Ruhr Diarrhea - dysentery 1550 880 787 727 465 5000
Verdauung Digestion 727 787 880 5000
Diphterie Diphtheria 880 787 727 20 776 20
Diptherinun 624
Bandscheibenvorfall Disc herniated 727 787 10000
Staupe Distemper 242 254 312 551 573 671 712 1269
aufgeblaehte Organe Distended organs 20 727 787 880 10000
aufgeblaehter Magen Distended stomach 727 787 800 880 5000
Verdrehungen Distorsion (twisting of muscles + spine) 110
Zerstreuungskrankheit Diverticulosis 154 934
Down Syndrom Downs syndrome 20
Traeume Dreams 20 727 787 880 5000 10000
Droglioma 853
Wassersucht Dropsy 727 787 10000
Drogenabhangigkeit Drug addiction 20 727 787 880 5000
Apathie Dullness 727 787 880 5000
Zwoelffingerdarmkrebs Duodenal ulcer 727 787 880 10000 776
Dupuytrens contracture 250
Menstruationsschmerzen Dysmenorrhea (painful menstration) 880 800 787 727
Menstruationsschmerzen (Reinwasser) Dysmenorrhea (pure water douche plus) 26 1550 880 787 727 465
Verdaungsstoerung Dyspepsia (indigestion) 1550 880 787 727 5000 800
E-coli 802
E-coli (tuberculosis rod) 799 to 804
Tinnitus, Hoerverlust Ear conditions (tinnitus, hearing loss) 10000 880 787 727 20
Ohrenschmerzen Earaches 727 787 880 5000
Ohren Ears 20 to 880
Gleichgewichtssinn Ears, balance 20 727 787 880 10000
Ohrenausfluss Ears, discharges 727 787 880 5000 10000
Schwindelanfall Ears, dizziness 20 727 787 880
Schwerhoerigkeit Ears, hard to hear 20 727 787 880
Ohrenklingeln Ears, ringing 20 727 787 880 5000 20
Depressionsanfaelligkeit Easily depressed 727 787 880 10000
Muedigkeitsanfaelligkeit Easily fatigued 727 787 880 5000
EBV (EPSTEIN-BARR VIRUS) 660 663 669 428 776 778 465 880 787 727
Echinoccoccinum 453 164 623 542
Echo Virus (Endometriosis Tuberylosa) 620
Ekzeme Eczema (skin problems including herpes) 727 787 5000 1550
Ekzeme in Blutbahnen und Lungen Eczema in vascular and lung 1550 787 727
Hautekzeme Eczema skin trouble (not herpes) 5000
Oedeme (Lunge, mit Auswurf) Edema (Lung swelling, excess fluids) 522 146 148 444 440 880 787 727 465
Ellenbogenschmerzen Elbow pain 20 727 787 880 5000
Elektrolyte Electrolyte (improve sodium + potassium) 20 10000
Druesenwucherung Enlarged glands 20 727 787 880 10000
Entamaeba Histolytica 148 166 308
Enterobias 773 827 835
Enteto Hepatitis 552 932 953
Bettnaessen Enuresis (bed wetting) 10000 880 787 727
Epicoccum 734
Epikondilitis Epicondylitis 250
Epidermophyton Flocconum 644 766
Samenstrangentzuendung Epididymitis (Inflammation of testicle ducts) 1500 880 787 727 20
Epilepsie Epilepsy 10000 880 787 727 700 650 600 125 20
Epilepsy fits 20 727 787 880 120
Eriterocoucinum 686
Mundausschlag Eruptions mouth 5000
Hautausschlag Erysipel 845 616
Hautausschlag Erysipelas 20 727 787 880 5000 600 2000
Hautausschlag durch Streptokokkus Erysipelas (skin inflammation) caused by strep 660 10000 880 787 727 465 20 2000 600
Speiseroehre Esophagus 880 787 727
Speiseroehreverengung Esophagus (constriction) 880 787 727
Eustachische Roehre - Entzuendung Eustachian tube inflammation 1550 880 787 776 727 465 20 800
Augenarteriosklerose Eye, arteriosclerosis 20 727 787 880 10000
doppeltes Augenbild Eye, bifocal 20 727 787 880 5000
verschwommenes Augenbild Eye, blurred 20 727 787 880 5000
Augenkatarakt, grauer Star Eye, cataract 727 787 880 5000
gekreuztes Augenbild Eye, crossed 727 787 880 5000 10000
Sehstaerkeabnahme Eye, degeneration 727 787 880 5000 10000
Eye, diplopia 727 787 880 5000
Sehstoerungen Eye, disorders (blurred vision, cataracts etc) 1600 10000 880 787 727 20
Augenlidschwaeche Eye, droop of lid 727 787 880 5000 10000
Glaukom Eye, glaucoma 727 787 880 5000 1600
Augeninfektion Eye, infected 727 787 880 5000 1000
Augenentzuendung Eye, inflammation 80
Traenende Augen Eye, lacrimal 727 787 880 5000
Kurz- und Weitsichtigkeit Eye, near + farsighted 727 787 880 5000 10000
Augennervschmerzen Eye, nerve pain 727 787 10000
Augenlidschwaeche Eye, ptosis (drooping lid) 10000 5000
Uberanstrengtes Auge Eye, strained 727 787 880
Geschwollenes Augenlid Eye, swollen lid 787
Augen Eyes 20
Gesichtskraempfe Facial cramps 727 787 880 10000
Gesichtslaehmung Facial paralysis 10000 880 787 727 5000
Ohnmacht Fainting 727 787 880 5000 20
Haarausfall Falling hair 20 800 10000
Faserige Bindegewebshaut Fascia Fibrous Tissue under skin 20 727 787 880 5000
Fasciola Heptica 275
Muedigkeit Fatigue 428 660 465 125 95 72 20 444 1865
Aengste Fears 727 787 880 10000
Fieber aller Art Fever: all kinds 5000 20
Fel Tauri 672
Feli 435
Felis 430 834 2232 3233
Feloris Wolyhnica 547
Frauenkrankheiten Female disorder 727 787 880
Fieber durch Hitzeschlag Fever, sunstroke 20 440 880
Brustwucherungen Fibroadenona Mamanae 1384
Wucherungen Fibroma 2127 2008 727 690 666 800 2008 2128
Wucherungen (zweite) Fibroma ( secondary) 1550 465
Gewebesarkom Fibrosarcoma 1744
Gewebeerkrankung nach Jung Fibrosis of Jung (on chest) 27.5 220 410
Filariose 112 120
Fischpyrogen 832
Fissuren Fissures 20 727 787 880 10000
Geschwuerartige Fistel Fistula ulcer 727 787 880 832
FIV 262 323 372 567 916
Hitzewellen Flashes, hot 727 787 880 10000
Blaehungen Flatulence (gas) 727 787 800 880 5000 1550 465
Erkaeltungen, Influenza Flu, Grippe, influenza 880 800 787 727
Grippe, neue Arten Flu (flu mutates to new strains ) 1550 880 787 727 20
Erkaeltungen Flu Triple Nosode 421 632 1242 1422 1922 3122
Erkaeltungen Flu Virus 'A' 332
Erkaeltungen Flu Virus 'B' 530 532 536 537
Erkaeltungen Flu Virus 'B' Hong Kong 555
Erkaeltungen Flu (see Grippe + Influenza) 20 727 787 800 880
Fluormantel Fluor Alb 420 423 424 2222 502
Follikulaere Raeude Follicular Mange 693 253
Lebensmittelvergiftung Food poisoning 727 787 880 10000
Fuss und Mund Foot + Mouth 232 237 1214 1244 1271 54ll
Fussblasen Foot blisters 727 787 880 10000 465
Knochenbrueche Fractures, Bones 220 230 10000 880 787 727
Weibliche Frigiditaet Frigidity, female 10000 20
Erfrierungen Frostbite 727 787 880 5000
Erfrorene Schulter Frozen shoulder 10000 880 787 727
Pilzinfektion Fungal infection 465 1550 880 727 20
Pilz (Adams) Fungus (Adams) 943 2644
Pilz ( Katy's Fuss) Fungus (Katy's Foot) 634
Pilz (Suttons) Fungus (Sutton's Bar Fungus) 854
Pilzflora Fungus Flora 632
Fusarium Oxysporum 102
Gallenblase Gall Bladder 20 727 787 880 5000
Gallenblasenstoerung durch Knochenentzuendung Gall bladder dystonia with osteitis 3000 880 787 727 20
Gallenblasensteine Gall Stones 3000 880 787 727 20 5000
Wundbrand Gangrene 20 727 787 880 5000 73
Gardinerella 782
Blaehungschmerzen Gas pains in stomach + colon(astritis) 20 727 787 880 5000
Gastrische Gichtgeschwuere Gastric Gouty Ulcers 880 787 776 727
Gastritis und Blaehungen Gastritis and flatus 880 832 787 727 676 20
Gastritis und Blaehungen Gastritis gas pains-stomach (Flatulence) 5000 20
Allgemeines Computer Programm fuer alle Anordnungen General Computer Program (to align Individual) 20 60 95 125 225 427 440 660 727 787 800 880 5000 10000
Echter Geotrichum Geotrichum Candid 412
Leichtsinn Giddiness 20 727 787 880 5000
Leichtsinn, Schwindelanfaelle Giddiness, dizziness 10000 20
Malleus Glanders, Pseudomonas Mallei 20 727 787 880
Malleus mit Fieber Glandular fever 20 727 787 880 5000
Malleus mit Fieber (Nebennieren) Glandular fever, adrenals 24000 10000 20
Malleus mit Fieber (Nebenschilddruese) Glandular fever, parathyroid 10000 20
Malleus mit Fieber (Zirbeldruese) Glandular fever, pineal 10000 20
Malleus mit Fieber (Hirnanhnagdruese) Glandular fever, pituitary 10000 20
Malleus mit Fieber (Geschlechtsdruesen) Glandular fever, sex 10000 20
Malleus mit Fieber (Thymusdruese) Glandular fever, thymus 10000 20
Malleus mit Fieber (Schilddruese) Glandular fever, thyroid 16000 10000 20
Gliocladium 855
Gliomata Glioma 543 641
Kropf Goiter 20 727 787 880 5000 16000
Geschlechtsdruesenentzuendung Gonad (sex gland inflammation) 727 787 880 5000 10000
Gonorrhoe Gonorrhea 727 787 880 5000 660 600
Gicht Gout 3000 10000 880 787 727 20 5000 727 787 880
Urinsteine Gravel Deposits in urine. See gallstone 20 727 787 880 3000 5000
Gruenfaerbung Green Dye 563 2333
Grippe (FLU) 727 787 880 343 512 862 3012 3423 10 223
Grippe V 861
Grippe V-3 550 553
Grippe V-4 232 352
Grippe V-5 945
Grippe VA 2-L 447
Grippe VA-2 833
Zahnfleischentzuendung/Eiter Gums (inflammation, gingivitis, pyorrhea) 5000 880 800 787 727 465 20
H#1- 725 2432 2436353 732 844 646
H#2- 725 1230 245 314 965
H#3- 633 1220 6230 8225 111 392 776 837 1675 2664 3806 714
H#4- 444 2323
H#5- 83 235 645 2323 3432 4093 5532
H#6- 702 747 2245 183
Bluterkrankheit Haemophily 845
Haemophilus Inf 542
Haemophilus Inf Type B 652 942
Haarausfall Hair loss 727 800 880 10000
Halluzinationen Hallucinations 20 727 787 880 10000 5000
Kopfschmerzen (Kater) Hangover 10000 522 146
Harry Cell 122 622 932 5122
Hastoiditis 287
Heuschnupfen Hay Fever 20 727 787 880 5000
Kopfverletzungen (sofortige aerztliche Behandlung!) Head injuries (immediate medical attention!) 10000 3000 880 787 727 522 72
Kopfdruck Head, pressure in 20 727 787 880 5000
Kopfschmerzen Headaches 20 727 787 880 10000
Kopfschmerzen durch Haltungsfehler Headaches caused by vertebral misalignment 3000
Kopfschmerzen durch Parasiten Headaches due to parasites 125 95 73 20 727 3000
Kopfschmerzen durch Vergiftung Headaches due to toxicity 522 146 3000 880 787 727 20
Kopfschmerzen unbekannter Herkunft Headaches unknown cause (try other numbers +) 3000 650 625 600 3000
Kopfschmerzen, urogenital Headaches urogenitally caused 3000
Herz Heart 20 to 162
Heart, Angina pectoris 5000
Langsames Herz Heart, Bradycardia 5000
Endocarditis (Entzuendung der Herzinnenhaut) Heart, Endocarditis 5000
Herz, uebergross Heart, Hypertrophy 5000
Herzmuskelentzuendung Heart, Myocarditis 5000
Herzklopfen Heart, Palpitations 5000
Herzbeutelentzuendung Heart, Pericarditis 5000
Stenosis Heart, Stenosis 5000
Beschleunigter Herzschlag (Trachicardie) Heart, Tachycardia 5000
Herzrythmusstoerungen Heart, disorders 727 787 880 5000
Heftiges Herzklopfen Heart, fast Palpitations 727 787 880 10000
Herz (nur Labortiere) Heart (lab animals only) 80 160 20 73 3.9 3000 880 787 727 465 125 95 20
Herzbrennen Heartburn 832 2720 2170 2127 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 787 727 685 465 444 1865 125 95 72 20
Enfernung von Schwermetal Heavy metal removal 30,000
Helicobacter Pylori 676
Helminthosporium 969
Hemobartinella Felis 603 957
Haemorroiden Hemoroids 727 800 880
Blutungen Hemorrage 800 802 1550 10000
Haemorroiden (angehaeufte) Hemorrhoids (Piles) 1550 880 727 800 447 20
Hepatitis: Leberentzuendung Hepatitis :Liver Inflamation 28 1550 880 800 787 727 447 224 317 2189
Hepatitis A 321 3220
Hepatitis New Nos 922 477
Hepatitis Non-A Non-B 166
Erbliche Geschlechtsstoerungen Hereditary sex derangement 5000
Leistenbruch Hernia 10000 787 727 5000
Leistenbruch Hernia of disc (Herniated disc) 727 787 10000
Herpes (Eczema) 727 787 5000 1550
Herpes (zoster)... 2720 2170 1800 1600 1500 1550 1800 1865 880 787 727 20
Herpes furunkulosis, secondary: 787 727
Herpes furunkulosis, skin diseases 200 1000 1550
Herpes Shingles (Zoster) 20 727 787 880 1550 1800 1865
Herpes Simplex 322 343 476 822 843 1043 16l4 2062
Herpes simplex I (Mundfaeule) 1550
Herpes simplex II (Genital) 1900 556 832
Herpes Simplex IU. 2 808
Herpes sores 2489 1800 465 1550 1500 880 787 727 1850 428
Herpes (waessrige Blasen) 727 787 880 1550
Herpes Zoster (Shingles) 1557 574 1900 1550 727 787 880
Schluckauf Hiccoughs 20 10000
Bluthochdruck High blood pressure, hypertension 10000 880 787 727
Malariafieber High fever acute pyrexia 20 727 787 880
Hueftschmerzen Hip pain 20 727 787 880 5000
Hirudo Med. 128
Nesselausschlag Hives (urticaria) 1800 880 787 727 522 146 5000
HlV (AIDS virus) 683 3554 714
Heiserkeit Hoarseness 727 787 880
Horomodendrum 695
Hitzewellen, kompliziert Hot flashes (complications) 10000 880 787 727
Household Insect Mix 723
Fluessigkeit in Hoden Hydrocele (Fluid in testicle) 727 787 880 10000
Magenuebersaeuerung Hyperacidity of stomach (too alkaline) 230 20 727 787 880 10000
Hyperchondrium, upper abdomen 20 727 787 880 10000
Schwere Atmung Hyperia (low oxygen, labored breathing) 727 787 880 10000
Uebersensibilitaet des Greuchssinnes Hyperosmia (overacute smell and taste) 20 10000 522 146
Hypertonie Hypertension 20 95 10000 880 787 727
Hypertonie spastisch Hypertension spastic 95
Hypochondrium upper abdomen 20 10000
Blutunterdruck Hypotension (low blood pressure) 20 727 787 880 10000
Unterfunktion der Schilddruese Hypothyroid 12 35
Sauerstoffmangel Hypoxia (low oxygen) 727 787 880 10000
Hysteriesymptome Hysterical symptoms 20 727 787 880 5000
Ikterus Haem 243
Darmverschlussentzuendung Ileocolitis, colon inflammation 20 727 787 800 880 802
Impotenz (verschiedene Arten) impotence (many classes) 2127 2008 465 10000 880 787 727 690 666 125 95 73 72 20 650 625 600
Zunehmende Groesse Increasing height 10000
Verdauungsstoerung Indigestion 10000 880 787 727 465 444 20 125 95 72 5000
Kinderlaehmung Infantile Paralysis 727 787 880 1500
Polio Infantile paralysis (polio) 1500 880 787 727 776 10000
Infektioese Allergien Infection allergies 10000
Infektionen Infections 880 787 727 20
Infektionen (versch. Arten) Infections (many classes) 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 760 727 700 690 666 650 625 600 465 444 125 95 72 20 1865 500 450 440 428 660
Unfruchtbarkeit Infertility 2127 2008 465 880 787 727 690 666 650 625 600
Brustentzuendung Inflammation, breast 727 787 880 5000
Influe Bach Poly 122 823
Influencinum Vesic 203 292 975
Influencinum Vesic NW 364
Influencinum Berlin 5500 430 720 733
Influenza (siehe Grippe und Erkaeltungen) Influenza (see Flu + Grippe) 20 727 787 800 880
allergische Reaktion auf Injektionen Allergic reaction to Injection 10000
Verletzungen Injuries 5000
Schlaflosigkeit Insomnia 1550 1500 880 10 727 787 880 10000
Ungenuegende Milchbildung Insufficient lactation 5000
Intelligenz, Gedankenklarheit Intelligence clarity of thought 20 10000
Zwischenrippenneuralgie Intercostal neuralgia 727 787 880 10000 800
Zwischenrippenneuralgie (Muskelschmerzen) Intercostal neuralgia (pain-rib musculature) 3000 1550 880 787 776 727 125 20 1865 444
Intermittent claudicaticin (behind the head) 45 48
Darmbeschwerden (Grimmdarm) Intestinal problems, colon 440 880 787 727
Darmbeschwerden allgemein Intestinal problems, general 802
Darm Intestines 800
Darmentzuendung Intestines inflammation 727 787 880 105 791
Darmkraempfe Intestines spasms 727 787 5000
Darmentleerung Intestines to release 727 787 800 880
Vergiftung Intoxication 10000
Reizbarkeit Irritability 5000
Darmreizungen Irritable bowel syndrome 20 727 787 880 1550
Juckreiz Itching (pruritis) 880 787 727 444 125 95 72 20 444 1865
Juckreiz des Anus, Zehen und Fuesse Itching of anus, toes + feet, blue 727 787 880 5000
Gelbsucht Jaundice 1600 1550 1500 880 650 625 600 444 1865 146 250 125 95 72 20 727 787 5000
Gelenkentzuendungen Joints inflamed 727 787 880 10000
Kaposis Sarkom Kaposis Sarcoma 418 249
Nieren Kidney 20 727 787 880 5000 800 20 10000
Niereninsuffizienz Kidney insufficiency 10 40 440 1600 1550 1500 880 650 625 600 444 1865 146 250 125 95 72 20
Nierengeschwuer Kidney Papilloma 110 767
Lungenentzuendung (Klebs) Klebs Pneumoniae 766 412
Kneigelenkschmerzen Knee joint pain 1550 880 787 727 28 20 250
Knieschmerzen Knee pains(see Pains in Knee) 20 727 787 800 880 10000 754 756
Lac Deflorat 230 371
fehlende Leitfaehigkeit Lack of conductivity 20 727 787 880 10000
Darmgroesse Large intestine 8 10 440 880
Kehlkopf Larynx 10 440 465 444 1550 880 787 727 28 20 250
Mattigkeit Lassitude, weak, exhausted 20 727 787 880
Abfuehrmittel Laxative, mild 20 727 787 800 880 802
Leaco-Eucephalitis 572
Legionella 723
Beine Legs 727 787 800 880 10000
Beine bei Fieber Legs if fever 10000
Lepra Leprosy 727 787 880 10000 600
Lepra (zweite) Leprosy (secondary infection) 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 760 727 700 690 666 650 625 600 465 444 20 500 450 440 428 660
Leptospirosis P.C. 612
Leukozytenbilder Leucocyte builder 20 727 5000
Mundflecken Leudoplakia (white patches in mouth) 465 2127 2008 727 690 666
Leikaemie Leukemia 2127 2008 880 787 727 690 666
Leukozytenbilder Leukocytogenesis (stimulates) 20 727
Leukodermia white skin patches 20 727 787 880 444
Leukorrhoe Leukorrhea (white vaginal discharge) 880 787 727
Leukose 612 633 653 3722
Hirnhautentzuendung Leuroencephalitis 572 932 1111
Lipona Multiple bipomas 84 47
Listeriose 471 774 2162
Lebervergroesserung Liver enlargement 2489 880 787 727
Lebende Sinusbakterien Living Sinus Bacteria 548
Lenflue Toxicum 854
Locomotor atazia muscle failure 727 787 880 10000
Bewegungs- und Koordiantionsstoerung Locomotor dysfunction incoordination 10000 880 787 776 727 650 625 600 444 1865 125 95 72 20
Blutunterdruck Low blood pressure, hypotension 880 787 727 20
Luesinum-Syphilnum 177
Lumbago 10000 880 787 727 125 95 72 444 1865
Verformte Lendenwirbel Lumbar vertebrae deformed 727 787 880 10000
Lungen Lungs 1550 880 787 776 727 125 95 72 20 9 444 1865 450
Lungenatmung Lungs breathing 727 787 880
Lupis vulgaris 727 787 800 880 776 1550
Lupus 243 352 386 921 942 993 1333 1464
Lupus erythematosis 880 787 727 776 1850
Lupus vugaris 2489 10000 800
Verrenkung Luxation (dislocation of organs or joints) 110
Lymes disease 432 2016 605 673 1455 797
Lymphdruesen, verstopft - ueberladenLymph gland (plugged, overloaded) 10000
Lymphdruesen Lymph glands 10 440 727 787 880 5000
Lymphdruesen, zum Stimulieren Lymph glands, to stimulate 10000 465
Lymph Leuk. 833
Lymphknoten, geschwollene im Nacken Lymph nodes in neck, swollen 465
Lymphstauungen Lymph stasis 148 522 146 444 440 880 787 727
Lymphgefaessentzuendung Lymphangitis 574
Lymphatisches Beruhigungsmittel Lymphatic depressant 727 787 880 5000
Lymphatische Leukaemie Lymphatic Leukemia 478
Lymphogranulom Lymphogranuloma 1522
Lyssinum 547 793
Schlechtes Absorbieren Malabsorption syndrome 727 787 880 3000
Malaria 222 550 713 930 1032 1433 20
Malaria Windpocken Malaria Chicken pox 20
Mallel 1273
Mamma Fibrometosis 267
Mannan 961
Brustdruesenentzuendung Mastitis 654
Masern Measles 467 520 1489 727 787 880
Masern Measles (Morbillinum) 20
Masern Impfstoff Measles Vaccine 962
Medorrhinum 442 843 2222
Melancholie Melancholia 5000
Hautgeschwuer/Metastasen Melanoma Metastasis 979
Gedachtnis Memory 10000 20
Meniers Krankheit (Ohren) Menieres disease 1550 880 787 727 465 428
Meniers Hoerschwierigkeiten Menieres Ears (hard to hear) 20 727 787 880 5000 10000
Meniers Syndrom Menieres Syndrome 10000 5000 800 20
Meningcocis Virus 720
Meningeoma 535
Hirnhautentzuendung Meningitis 1550 880 832 787 727 650 625 600 465 444 1865 125 95 72 20 428 660 5000 322 822 1044 1422
Meningococcinum 676 677 517
Menstruationsstoerungen Menses stoppage (see amenorrea) 727 787 880 10000
Menstruationsprobleme Menstrual problems (douche plain water first) 880 1550 787 727 465 20
Konzentration, mentale Mental concentration 10000
mentale Stoerungen (bei Vergiftungen) Mental disorders (if toxins are the cause) 522 146 10000 125 95 72 20 428 550 802
Mentale Irritationen Mental irritability 20 727 787 880 10000
Geistig behindert Mentally retarded P. Intelligence 10000
Methotrexate 584
Microsporum Audouini 422 831 1222
Microsporum Canis 1644
Migraene Migraine 5000 20 10 727 787 880 5000
Mold 222 242 523 592 745 933 1155 1333 1833 4442 333 421 822 1233 1351 1711 1832
Mold A + C 331 732 923 982
Mold Mix B (P. Williams) 158 512 1463 623 774 1016
Mold Mix C 1627
Mold Vac II 257
Mongoloismus (Down-Syndrom) Mongoloidism 20 5000
Monilia 866
Montospora Languinosa 788
Parkinson'sche Krankheit Morbus Parkinson 813
Morgan (Bact) 778
Moth patches, urticaria 20 800 1800 800 20
Bewegungsuebelkeit Motion sickness 10000 650 625 600 465 444 1865 522 146 125 95 72 20
Mundausschlag mit Lymphdruesenwucherung Mouth eruptions + Lymph glands 20 727 787 880 5000 10000
Mucor Flumbeus 361
Mucor Mucedo 612
Mucor Racemosus 474
Schleim Mucous 727 787 800 880
Schleimhautentzuendung Mucous membrane inflammation 380
Multiple Sklerose Multiple sclerosis (MS) 20 727 787 880 5000
Multiple Sklerose mit Komplikationen Multiple sclerosis (complications only) 1550 880 787 727 20
Mumps 10000 727 2720 2489 2127 2008 428 880 787 727 20 242 516 642 922 2630 3142
Mumps Vac 711 551 1419
Muskelregeneration Muscle repair 5000
Muskeln Muscles 20 to 240
Muskeln (Herz und Arme) Muscles of heart + arm 5000
Muskelanspannung (zur Entspannung) Muscles tense (to relax) 20 120 240 760
Muskeldystrophie Muscular Dystrophy 153 5000 522 146 880 787 727
Muskelschmerzen Muscular pain, injury (also see PAIN) 320 250 240 160 125 80 40 20
Mutant Canine Parvo 323
Mycloid Leukemia 422 822
Mycogone Spp 371 446 1123
Mycoplasma Pneumonia 688
Pilzerkrankung Mycosis Fungoides 852
Myocard-Nekrose 706 789
Myom ( gutartiger Muskeltumor) Myom 453 832
Muskelentzuendung Myositis 122 1124 1169
Nagel Mykose 462 654
Nagel Trichophytie 133 812 2422
Nasal Polyp 1436
Uebelkeit Nausea 727 787 880 5000 832 20
Nacken Neck 20 727 787 880 5000
Nematudes 771
Geschwulst Neoplasms 2127 2008 465
Nephritis Nierenentzuendung Nephritis kidney inflammation 20 727 787 800 880 10000
Nephritis Nierenerkrankung Nephritis nephrosis 880 787 727 20 10000 40 73 465
Nephritis Nephritis 264
Nervenstoerung Nerve disorders 10000 2720 2489 2170 1800 1600 1550 880 787 727 650 625 600 125 95 72 20 440 660
Nervenstoerung (Zwischenrippen) Nerve disorders (neuralgia intercostal) 10000 802
Nervenstoerung (Trigeminus) Nerve disorders (neuralgia trigeminal) 880
Nervenstoerung (Neurose) Nerve disorders (neurosis) 28
Geschwaechte Nervenaktivitaet Nerve motor depressant fatigued 727 787 880 5000
Nervenentzuendung Nerves inflammation 727 787 880 10000
Neuralgie Neuralgia 5000
Neuralgie Arme Neuralgia arms 20 727 787 880 10000
Neuralgie Neuralgie 833
Nervenschwaeche Neurasthenia fatigued 5000
Nervenentzuendung Neuritis nerve inflammation 727 787 880 10000
Neurosis Neurosis 727 787 880 10000
Neurospora Sitophila 705
Nikotinvergiftung Nicotine poison 10000
Nigrospora Spp 302
Brustwarzen, wund Nipples sore 727 787 880 5000
Nocarcila Asteroldes 237
naechtlicher Samenerguss Nocturnal emission 5000
Nase Nose 20 to 880
Nasenfehlfunktion Nose disorders 880 787 727
Nasenentzuendung , Verstopfung Nose infection, congestion 1550 880 787 776 727 444 440 465 20
Benommenheit Numbness 10000 2720 2489 2170 1800 1600 1550 880 787 727 650 625 600 440 660
Benommenheit der Arme und Beine Numbness of arms + fingers 20 727 787 880 5000
Fettleibigkeit Obesity (5min. before ea. meal) 10000 465
Fettleibigkeitsaengste Obsessive fears 10000
Halswirbelneuralgie Occipital Neuralgia 727 787 880 5000
Oligodena 853
Nach der Operationen Operations (after surgery) 880 787 727 20
Vor der Operation Operations (before surgery) 20 727 787 880
Mundentzuendungen Oral inflammation 727 787 880
Mundverletzungen Oral lesions 2720 2489 2008 1800 1600 1550 880 787 727 465 444 522 146
Hodenentzuendung Orchitis (inflammation of testes) 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 800 787 776 727 690 666 650 625 600 125 95 72 20
Vogelkrankheit Ornithosis 583
Weichteilrheumatismus Osteoarthritis (joint trouble) 1500 727 787 880 1500
Knochenentzuendung, eiternd Osteomyelitis 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 690 666 5000
Ostitis 770
Ostitis Medinum 316
Otitus 727 787 880
Eierstockzyste Ovarian Cyst 982
Eierstockfehlfunktion Ovarian disorders 650 625 600 465 444 26 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 690 666 20
Eierstockentfernung (zur Stimulation) Ovarian elimination, to stimulate 20
Eierstoecke Ovaries 880 787 727
Ovum (Ei) Ovum 752
Unterleibschmerzen Pain abdominal 10000 5000
Schmerzen, akute Pain acute 10000
Schmerzen, Ruecken Pain back 10000
Schmerzen, Fussballen Pain bunion 5000 20
Schmerzen, Ellenbogen Pain elbow 5000 230
Schmerzen, Huefte Pain hip 5000
Schmerzen, Knie Pain knee 10000 20
Schmerzen, Krebs Pain of cancer 3000 95 2127 2008 727 690 666
Schmerzen, Entzuendungs Pain of infection 3000 95 880 1550 787 776 727
Schmerzen, Laehmungs (zur Entfernung) Pain paralysis, to remove 727 787 880
Schmerzen, Nachoperativ Pains after operations 727 787 880
Schmerzen, Knie Pains in the knee(see Knee Pains) 20 727 787 880 10000
Bauchspeiceldruesenfehlfunktion Pancreas disorder 727 787 880 10000
Bauchspeiceldruesenfehlfunktion Pancreatic insufficiency Secondary 650 625 600 465 444 26 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 690 666 20
Paradontose (Zahnausfall) Paradontose 1552
Laehmung, nicht spastisch Paralysis nonspastic 10000 880 787 776 727 650 625 600 444 1865 125 95 72 20
Laehmung, spastisch Paralysis spastic 10000 880 787 776 727 650 625 600 444 1865 125 95 72 20
Parasiten Parasites 20 60 727 787 800 880 120 125 95 72 440 444 1865
Nebenschilddruese Parathyroid 727 787 880
Parlomspms disease 38000 16000
Beckenfehlfunktion Pelvic disorders 20 60 660 727 787 880 660 1500
Beckenentzuendung Pelvic inflammatory disease (PID) 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1550 787 776 727 690 666 650 625 600 465 444 522 95 72 450 428
Pemniciosis 232 622 822 4211
Pemphigus (Hautkrankheit) Pemphigus 893
Penicillin Rubrum 332 766
Penicillium Chyrosogenium 344 2411
Penicillium Not 321 555 942
Penny Royal 772
Penqueculum 746 755 6965
Magengeschwuer Peptic Ulcers 880 787 776 727
Strepptokokken Pepto Streptococcus 201
Herzbeutelentzuendung Pericarditis (inflamed heart covering) 2720 2170 1600 880 1550 787 727 625 125 95 72 20 5000
Periodontal disease 727 787
Bauchfellentzuendung Peritonitis 880 787 727
Phagozyten, bestaendige Fehlbildung Persist disorders-phagocyte builder 20 727 787 880 5000 120
Husten Pertussis 880 832 787 776 727 46 526 765
Phaqocyross stimulates 20 125 727 787 880
Lebensmittelallergie Pharyngitis (Consider also food allergies) 2720 2489 1800 1600 1550 880 787 776 727
465 440 380 1600 20 522 146
Phlebitis 1500 776
Phoma Destructiva 163
Pineal (to stimulate) 20
Nachgeburt Placenta :to expel (or afterbirth) 727 787 880
Plantaris 2008
Plasmocytoma 475
Rippenfellentzuendung Pleurisy 1550 880 787 776 727 125 95 72 20 444 1865 450 5000
Augenlidschwaeche Plosis (eyelid droop) 10000
Pneumokokken Pneumococcus Mixed flora 158 645 801 683
Lungenblasenzyste Pneumocystis 340 742
Lungenentzuendung Pneumonia 1550 880 787 776 727 20 450 5000 (especially 770-780)
Kinderlaehmung (Polio) Polio 742 1580 2632
Polio myelitis (Secondary complications) 1550 428 1500 880 787 727
Polypen Polyps (growths ) 2720 2489 2170 2127 2128 2008 1800 1600 727 690 666 650 625 600 465 444 20 522 146
Appetitlosigkeit Poor appetite 800 10000
Blutzirkulationsschwaeche Poor circulation 20 727 787 880 10000
Porphria 698
Voroperative- und nachoperative Behandlung Pre-operation and post-op (surgery) 2170 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 465 444 522 146 428
Allgemeine Vorbeugung (Prophylaxe) Prophylaxis general 20 125 727 787 832 680 10000
Prostata Prostate 727 787 880 5000 20 to 2000
Prostata Beschwerden Prostate complaints 2127 2008 727 690 666 465 880 787 727 125 95 73 72 20
Prostatageschwulst Prostate gland 5000
Prostatatumor (boesartig) Prostate tumor (malignant) 2127 2008 727 690 666
Prostatatumor (gutartig) Prostatitis (benign prostate tumor) 100 410 522 146 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1550 787 776 727 690 666 465 125 95 72 20 444 522
Protozoen Protozoa 432 753
Anus, Juckreiz Pruritis anus itching 20 727 787 880 10000
Pseudomonis 5311 482
Psitticosis 1217
Schuppenflechte Psoriasis 110 100 60
Schuppenflechte , Gelenke/Wirbel Psoriasis, ankylosing spondylitis 35 28
Schuppenflechte , (zweite) Psoriasis, secondary complications 880 787 727 2720 2489 2170
Schuppenflechte , Hautprobleme (rote Flecken) Psoriasis (skin trouble, red patches) 5000 2489 20
Schuppenflechte , Hautprobleme Psoriasis skin trouble 20 727 787 880 5000
Psorinum 786
Ptose (Augenlidschwaeche) Ptosis (eyelid droop) 10000 5000 727 787 880
Pullularia Pullulans 1364
Nierenbeckenentzuendung Pyelitis-Proteus 594
Pyocyaneus 437
Hauteiterung Pyodermia 123
Zahnfleischeiterung Pyorrhea trench mouth 20 2720 2489 2008 1800 1600 1550 880 787 776 727 465 444 522 146 5000
Pyrogenuim 429
Pyrogenuls mayo 1625
Q-Fieber 1357
Tollwut Rabies 20 727 787 880 120
Strahlungsverbrennungen Radiation burns 727 787 880 10000
Raynauds Krankheit Raynauds disease 20 727
Raynauds Krankheit (Wundbrand) Raynauds disease gangrene 880 787 727 20
Erholung von jedweder Erkrankung Recovery from ANY illness 3000 95 190 47.5 2720 2489 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 666 650 600 465
Wiederholung Reproductive 622
Retrovirus , Varianten Retrovirus variants 2489 465 727 787 880 448 800 10000
Rhesus Oraldatum 684
Rheuma Rheuma 952
Rheumaticus 376
Nasenschleimhautentzuendung Rhinitis (runny nose) 1550 1500 880 787 727 465 522 146 120 20
Rhinopneumonitis 185 367 820
Rhizopus Nigricans 132
Rhodo Torula 833
Rhodococcus 124 835
Rickets (need Vitamin D and sunlight) 880 5000
Bakterien (Rickettsia) Rickettsia 129 943
Fleckenfieber ":Rocky Mountains" Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever 943
Roeteln Rubella (German measles) 727 787 880 20 517 431
Rubella Vac 459
Masern Rubeola 787
Salmonellen Salmonella 1522
Salmonellen B Salmonella B 546 1634
Salmonellen Paratyphus B Salmonella Paratyphi B 7l7 643 972 707 59 92 7771
Sanguis Menst 591
Sarkom Sarcoma 2127 2008 880 787 727 690 666
Sarkomvirus Sarcoma virus 2000 to 2100 (2008)
Scharlachfieber Scarlet fever 880 787 727 690 666 20
Schistosoma Haematobium 847
Schistosoma Mansoni 329
Schunan B-Cell 322 425 561 600 620 623 780 781 950 952 1023 1524
Ischias Sciatic or schias 1550 880 787 727 690 666 10
Ischiasnerventzuendung Sciatica nerve inflammation 10000 120 20 727 787 880 120
Skorbut Scurvy (lack of Vitamin C) 5000
Halbseitige Laehmung Semi-paralysis 5000 20
Halbseitige Laehmung (in Therapie) Semiparalsis (in therapy) 20 5000
Schweinepest Serum 503
Sex polarity balance 10000
Geschlechtskrankheiten Sexual diseases 20 727 800 880 625 660 1500 1850
Sexuelle Fehlfunktion Sexual dysfunction 2127 2008 465 880 787 727 690 666 124 95 73 72 20 650 625 600
Sexuelle Schwaeche (beide) Sexual weakness (Male-Female) 10000 20 727 880
Kriegsneurose Shell Shock 20 727 787 880 120
Stirnhoehlenstoerung Sinus disorders 20 727 787 880 120
Nebenhoehlenentzuendung Sinusitis 1550 880 787 727 125 72 522
Hautblutungen Skin hemorrhages 800 5000
Hautthrombose Skin trouble thrombosis 20 727 787 880 1500
Hautprobleme Skin trouble (not psoriasis) 1500 20
Schlafkrankheit Sleeping sickness 20 727 787 880 120
Bandscheibenvorfall Slipped disc (see hernia of disc) 727 787 880 10000
Bandscheibenvorfall (Zuckungen durch Mikrobenvergiftung) Slipped discs (spasms from microbial toxins) 125 880 787 727 95 72 20
Kleiner Darm Small intestine 20 to 880
Pocken Smallpox 1550 727 787 880 20
Pocken Smallpox (secondary) 880 787 727 20
Pocken Smallpox (see Measles) 727 787 880
Smegma Smegma 180
Krankhafte Uebersensibilitaet des Geruchssinnes Smell morbid hyperosmia 727 787 800 880 10000
Riechsinnlosigkeit Smell, none (anosmia) 10000 800 20
Niessen Sneezing 880 787 727 465 146
Niessen ( Zuckungen) Sneezing (see convulsions) 727 787 880 10000
Solar Plexus Solar plexus 20 727 787 880 5000
Solar Plexus Schmerzen Solar plexus pain 5000 20
Einzelne Zyste Solitary Cyst 75
Halsschmerzen Sore throat 880 787 727
Sorghum Smut (mold) 294
Spanische Grippe Spanish Flu 462
Muskelzuckungen Spasm muscle contraction 20 10000
Spastic paresis 31 48
Milzvergroesserung Spleen ( enlarged secondary ) 10000 2720 2170 1800 1550 880 727 465 20
Milzvergroesserung Spleen enlarged 35 787
Milzvergroesserung Spleen enlargement 20
Wirbelentzuendung Spondylitis 1550 880 800
Wirbelentzuendung, akut Spondylitis acute 10 28
Schwammiger Gaumen Spongy gums 10000 800
Schwammiger Gaumen (Zahnfleischeiterung) Spongy gums (see pyorrhea) 727 787 800 880 10000
Sporobolomyces 753
Sporotrichum Pruinosum 755
Gelenkverstauchungen, -verdrehungen Sprains, twisted joint, sprained muscles 20 5000
Baenderdehnung Sprains, twisted ligaments 5000 20
Stottern Stammering 20 727 787 880 10000
Staphylokokken Aureus Staph Aureus 727 943
Staphylokokken, koagulierend Staph Coagulae positive 643
Staphylokokken Infektion Staphyloccus infections 20 727 800 725 to 730
Stemphylium 461
Sterilitaet Sterility (see Impotence) 5000 10000 2008 2127
Steife Muskeln Stiff muscles in general 320 250 240 160 125 80 40 20 1800 1550 880 787 776 727
Steifer Nacken Stiff neck 20 727 787 880 10000
Steife Schulter Stiff shoulder 20 727 787 880 10000
Ovarienstimulation Stimulate ovarian elimination 5000 20
Magen Stomach 20
Magenkraempfe Stomach cramps 20 727 787 880 10000
Magenstoerungen Stomach disorders 2127 2008 880 787 727 690 666 125 95 72 20 450
Steine Stones 10000
Gallenblasen und - Nierensteine Stones in gallbladder or kidney 727 800 880 10000
haemolytiscvhe Streptokokken Strep Haemolytic 535 1522
viruelle Streptokokken Strep Virus 727
pilzartige Streptokokken Strepto-thrix (fungi) 781 to 790
Streptokokken Infektion Streptococci infection 880
Streptokokken Streptococcus 727 787 880 875 to 885
Streptomycin Griseolus Streptomyces Griseolus 887
Streptothrix - soil bacteria 787
Schlaganfall Stroke 1800 880 787 727 650 625 600 125 95 72 20 1865 522 428 20 787 880 5000 10000
Zerebrale Blutgefaess-Stoerung Stroke (Cerebral Vascular Accident) 10000 20
Strongoloids 332 422 721 942 3212
Skrofel (Lymphknotenerkrankung) Struma Cystica 5311
Skrofel mit Knotenbildung Struma Nodosa 122 321 517 532 651
Basishaut - Skrofel Struma Parenchyme 121
Gerstenkorn Sty 10000 880 787 727 20 5000
Subtilis - B. 432 722 822 1246
Schweissfuesse Sudor Pedis 148
Sonnenallergie Sun allergy (Check presciption drugs) 330
Hitzeschlag Sunstroke 444 440 190 3000 95 522 146 880 20 10000
Stimulierung der Adrenalindruesen Suprarenal (adrenal gland) stimulant 5000 20
Chirurgischer Eingriff Surgery 727 787 880 5000
Chirurgischer Eingriff (Entgiftung nach Anaesthaesie) Surgery (detoxification of anaesthesia) 522 146
Chirurgischer Eingriff (Vorbeugung und Ueberwachung) Surgery (prevention and control) 2170 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 465 444 522 146 428
Chirurgischer Eingriff (postoperative Schmerzen) Surgical pain post-op recovery 3000 95
Oedeme (Geschwulst) Swelling (edema) 522 146 148 444 440 880 787 727
Geschwollene Beine und Fuesse Swelling legs and feet 20 727 787 880 5000 10000
Geschwollener Magen Swelling stomach 5000 800 20
Schweinegrippe Swine Flu 432 839
Geschwollene Druesen Swollen glands 880 787 727 20
T-Zellen Leukaemie T-cell Leukemia 222 262 822 3042 3734
Bandwurm Taenia 187
Geschmacks- und Geruchssinnstoerungen Taste, morbid (Hyperosmia) Tabs Malt 20 10000
Fehlender Geschmacksinn Taste, none (Anosmia) 20 10000
Tuberkulose Avaire TB Avaire 532
Tuberkulose Bovine TB Bovine 523 3353
Tuberkulose Klebs TB Klebs 221 1132 1644 2313 6516
Tendomyopathy 320 250 160 80 40 20
Hodenerkrankung Testes 20 to 880
Tetanus Tetanus 727 787 880 600 554
Tetanus, Gegengift Tetanus Anti-Toxin 363 458
Tetragenus 393 2712
Thalamus (sensorisches Uebertragungszentrum) Thalmus (sensory relay center) 5000 20
Thermibakterien Thermi Bacteria 233 441
Halsentzuendung Throat inflammation (see esophagus) 727 787 800 880
Thrombose (Verstopfung der Blutgefaesse) Thrombophlebitis 1500 776
Thrombose Thrombosis 5000 800 20
Thrombose, infektioese - Herpes Thrombosis (infective, herpes family) 2720 2489 2170 1800 1550 880 787 727 444 125 95 72 20 444 1865
Thrombose, Blutgerinnsel im Herz Thrombosis heart blood clot 20 800 5000
Strahlfaeule Thrush 880 787 727 465
Thymusdruesen stimulieren Thymus gland stimulant 20 727 787 880 5000
Thyphusartiges Fieber Thyphoid fever 20 690 1570
Thyphusartiger Virus Thyphoid virus 1500 to 1600
Schilddruese Thyroid 20 to 160
Schilddruesen, Stimulierung Thyroid stimulant 16,000
Tinnitus (Ohrenklingeln) Tinnitus (ringing in ears) 20 727 787 880
Gewebeernaehrung Tissue nutrition 727 787 880 5000
Tabakmosaic Virus Tobacco Mosaic 233 274 543 782 1052
Mandelentzuendung Tonsil inflammation (Tonsilitis) 880 787 727 20
Tonsillar Nos 1656
Mandelentzuendung Tonsilitis (tonsil inflammation) 73 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 650 625 600 465 542 20 5000
Mandeln Tonsils 20 to 880
Tonsular Pfropfe 246
Ziehen eines Zahnes (Nachbehandlung) Tooth extraction (followup bio waves) 3000 95 47
Zahnschmerzen Toothache 727 787 800 880 5000
Torulopsis 522 2121
Gifte (Beseitigung) Toxins (to eleminate) 522 146
Toxoplasmose (Protozoenkrankheit) Toxoplasmosis 434 852
Trachom (Bindehautentzuendung) Trachoma eye inflammation 880 787 727
Trauma (Herz, Verletzung, Schock) Trauma (heart, injury, shock) 727 787 880 5000 10000
Mundfurche Trench mouth 880 787 776 726 465
Treponema (Parasiten bei Geschlechtskrankheiten) Treponema (Syphilis- gonorrhea) 660 626 20 10000 625 600 650 (especially 600 to 700)
Trichinose (Wuermer) Trichinosis 541 1372
Hautwuermer Trichodermia 711
Trichomonade Trichomonas 610 692 980
Trichophyron Rubrum 752 923
Trichophytie 132 812 2422 9493
Trichophytie (Pilzinfektion) Trichophyton Mentagrophytes 311
Trichophytie (Pilzinfektion) Trichophyton Tousuraus 765
Trigeminusneuralgie Trigeminal neuralgia 2720 2489 2170 1800 1600 1550 880 832 787 776 760 727 650 146 27 428
Tuberculinum 522
Tuberkulose Tuberculosis 1550 800 20
Tuberkulose Tuberculosis 1550 727 690 666 720
Tuberkulose (Nebenerscheinungen) Tuberculosis (secondary complications) 776 2127 2008 465
Tuberkulose (Stabvirus) Tuberculosis rod virus 20 800 1530
Tuberkulose (Stabvirus, E. Coli, Infektionen)) Tuberculosis rod; E. coli, TB infections 799 804 1550
Tuberkulose (Virus) Tuberculosis virus 1500 to 1600
Tuberkulose (Virus), Varianten Tuberculosis virus; TB variants 20 799 787 727 800 801 1550 1500 1600
Tularamie 324 427 823
Tumor, ale Arten von Tumors, any kind 2127
Typhusfieber Typhoid fever 1570 770 690 20
Typhus Typhoid 1550 690 1800
Geschwuer Ulcers 2489 2170 2127 1800 1600 880 832 787 776 727
Geschwuere, verschiedene Ulcers, all 727 787 880 776
Bewusstlosigkeit Unconsciousness 20 800 5000
Harnstoffplasma Urea-Plasma 756
Harnvergiftung Uremie 911
Harnroehrenentzuendung Urethritis, Urethra inflammation 2720 2170 2127 1800 1600 1550 1500 880 832 787 776 727 660 650 625 600 465 444 1865 125 95 72 660
Nesselausschlag (durch Vergiftung) Urticaria (hives) - often due to toxins 1800 522 146 787 727
Nesselausschlag Urticaria (see hives) 727 787 880 1800
Gebaehrmutterpolypen Uterus Polyp 689
V-75 Victoria 343
Impfstoffe Vaccinum 476
Vapch Grippe 153 343
Varicillen 345 668 716
Krampfadernbildung Varicoses 28
Pocken Variola 476 511 876 1644 2132 2544
Variolinun 542 832 3222
vegetative Stoerungen (Muskelfehlfunktion) Vegetative dystonia (muscle dysfunction) 40
Venenthrombose Vein thrombosis 685
Schwindelanfall Vertigo 60
Warzen Warts 2720 2489 2170 2127 2008 1800 1600 1500 727 690 666 495 787
Warzen, viruelle Warts (Verruca viral warts) 787
Magenschwaeche, Herzbrennen Weak stomach, heartburn 20 727 787 880 5000 10000
Wirbelsaeulenschaden Whiplash 20 10000
Keuchhusten Whooping cough 727 787 880 20
Wuermer Worms 125 95 72 20 444 1865
Wuermer Worms 60 to 125
Wuermer (Parasiten) Worms (parasites) 20 800 5000 100 120
Wuermer, verschiedener Heart Worms (Pin) any worm or parasites 800 120 20
Wuermer, Saugwuermer Worms, Fluke 524 854
Wuermer, Herz Worms, Heart 543 2322
Wuermer, Ring Worms, Ring 20 727 787 880 120
Wuermer, Rund Worms, Round 650
Wuermer, Band Worms, Tape 522 562 843 1223 3032 5522
Wuermer, Faden Worms, Thread 423 732 4412
Wunde, heilend Wound healing 880 787 727 220 190 20
Wunde, heilverzoegert Wound healing delayed 40
Hefepilze Yeast 'Ultimate' 72 422 582 787 1016 2222
Hefepilze Yeast (Baker's) 775
Gelbfieber,... Yellow fever 10000 20 432 734
Yersenia 333
Zygomycosis 942

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Knut, 

ich bin schwer beeindruck von Deinen Erläuterungen, die ich für gut verständlich halte. Wie akkurat und detailgenau Du dem technisch Unwissenden wie mir die Angelegenheit rund um den sog. Zapper vermittelt hast - vielen Dank dafür! Du hast sehr viel Zeit investiert und ich hoffe, die Unterwasserscheinwerfer kamen dabei nicht zu kurz.

Leider stellte ich im Vorfeld meines einmaligen Bioresonanz-Erlebnisses fest, dass sich gerade viele Akademikerinnen von der Behandlung bei dem HP, den sie mir empfahlen, Linderung ihrer Beschwerden versprachen, und sie an dessen Bioresonanz-Behandlung auch glaubten. Der HP residierte in einem imposanten Anwesen, auf dessen Parkplatz ein erstaunlicher Fuhrpark zu bewundern war. Daraus schließe ich, dass es sich von der angewandten Bioresonanz und einigen, während der Sitzungen geführten Gesprächen sehr gut leben lässt.
Möglicherweise fühlt sich das weibliche Geschlecht mangels technisch fundierten Wissens und eher emotional motiviert weniger stark bedroht von den windigen Apparaten und schreckt eher vor den großen Kanonen, wie Du sie in Californien wegen Deiner radiologischen Therapie kennen gelernt hast, zurück. 

Nichtsdestotrotz versuche ich generell erst einmal, eigene Erfahrungen und Informationen zu sammeln, anstatt mich unkritisch auf die anderer zu verlassen.

Alles Gute und schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Anmerkung:*
> Es scheint also eine *Bioresonanz* zu geben, in Gruppen gibt es eine *Sozioresonanz* (z.B. in der Gruppendynamik, aber auch in ganz stillen Übertragungsphänomenen in Paarbeziehungen, symbiotischen Mutter-Kind-Beziehungen, in Freundes- und Freundschaftkreisen, unter Gleichgesinnten).


Lieber Ulrich,

*Deine Medizin*, den wunderschönen *Kater Carlo* hast Du dabei ganz vergessen zu erwähnen!

Schönen Gruss,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Ulrich

kein weiterer Text

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ulrich,

Mir geht es nicht bei meinen Recherchen darum, ob Du oder ich Bedarf an dieser Therapie oder an den Therapieangeboten von Hulda Clark haben, sondern alleine um die Seriosität der Angebote. Bei Hulda Clark sind wir uns einig, dass Scharlatanerie vorliegt. Bei diesem Angebot über die Bioresonanz bin ich derselben Auffassung und möchte dies auch kurz begründen.
Den ersten Punkt, dass Skepsis angebracht ist, hast Du bereits aufgeführt

_Auf der anderen Seite ist mir bewußt, daß die Beahauptung "nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen in der Quanten- und Biophysik" wie eine Mantra ständig wiederholt wird und so wie sie wiederholt wird, nichts aber auch gar nichts erklärt.
_
In meinem vorherigen Beitrag habe ich auch den Ausschnitt mit der Messeinrichtung und dem Patienten gebracht. Dies soll natürlich hohe Kompetenz mit Hilfe von einem komplexen Messgerät und den gezeigten Diagrammen vermitteln. Da ich mich aufgrund meiner früheren beruflichen Tätigkeit in der Messtechnik auskenne, weiß ich, dass das gezeigte Messgerät ein Analyzer ist. Es wird dann die Frequenz über einen vorgegebenen Bereich durch gewobbelt oder freqenzmoduliert. Der Patient liegt auf der großflächigen Modulationsmatte- wahrscheinlich auch mit einem Leitgel eingerieben-, um genügend Energie in den Körper zu bringen, damit es auch an der Empfangselektrode (Eingangselektrode ist keine glückliche Bezeichnung) noch ein auswertbares Signal gibt. Was will ich damit sehen? Welchen Therapieerfolg erreichen? Der Eintritt der elektrischen Wellen ist zufällig, nämlich da, wo der Patient auf der Modulationsmatte anliegt, und als Ergebnis an der Eingangselektrode kommt an, was von der eingegebenen Leistung übrig geblieben ist. Ich kenne nicht den Frequenzbereich, aber ich vermute, dass dieser nicht zu hoch ist, da sonst die Absorption aufgrund der Dielektrizitätskonstante von ca. 80 (für Wasser) zu hoch wäre und kein Ausgangssignal mehr zur Verfügung stehen würde. Es kommen an der Ausgangselektrode natürlich unterschiedliche Intensitäten und Frequenzverwerfungen je nach Lage der Ausgangselektrode am Körper des Patienten an. Dies sind Absorptionen und Verwerfungen der unterschiedlichen Wege der Wellen auch aufgrund unterschiedlicher körperlicher Abmessungen und Ausdehnungen der Patienten. Für mich ist dies das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Hulda Clark, nur besser in eine aufwendigere Messtechnik verpackt und somit für viele Patienten nicht durchschaubar. 
Und noch ein Hinweis: Die Gerätemedizin ist doch sehr beliebt. Bei reproduzierbaren Ergebnissen für Diagnose und Therapie wäre dies ein Selbstläufer, nein eine Revolution in der Medizin. Aber so ist es leider nur Hokuspokus oder noch schlimmer Abzocke.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Knut,
ich gebe der völlig recht. Leider erreichen wir bei Krebs aber sehr schnell das Ende der Fahnenstange mit rein schulmedizinischer Therapie. Dann sagen die Schulmediziner: der Patient ist austherapiert ...

Nun gibt es aber auch bei Krebs sogenannte Spontanheilungen. Da halte ich es für verständlich, wenn Patienten mit "Versuch und Irrtum" alles mögliche austesten und manchmal, wie man weiß, helfen sogar Placebos wirklich!

Auf diesem Hintergrund gehe ich nicht gar so streng mit kranken Mitmenschen um, die auch ihr Geld "aus dem Fenster" werfen (sie können es ja so wie so nicht mitnehmen) ... obwohl ich selbst mich für einen durch und durch rationalen Menschen halte, der seine letzten Hoffnungen nicht auf "Hokuspokus" setzen will.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Ulrich,

Nun gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Mir tut nur sehr weh, wenn mit der letzten Hoffnung eines Menschen noch Profit gemacht wird.
Nun will ich mir aber die Laudatio von Fürstin Gloria ansehen.

Herzliche Grüße Knut.

----------


## Ulrich

Ich halte es aber für sehr verdienstvoll, daß du so ein Gerät mal als Fachmann analysiert hast und nachvollziehbar als Mumpitz entlarvt hast.

----------


## HorstK

> ...als Mumpitz entlarvt....


Na sowas,
81 Beiträge von Ulrich und leider noch nix im persönlichen Profil im BPS-Forum (PK-Historie).

Aber,
in diesen, für mich interessanten, Link`s kann man die PK-Geschichte von Ulrich dann finden:
http://onliner.pointclark.net/index.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/index_alt.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/kapitel_02/index.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/kapitel_03/index.html

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst
__________________________________________________  ____________
Hinweis: Der Austausch von Informationen via E-Mail dient ausschließlich allgemeinen, rechtsgeschäftlich nicht relevanten Informationszwecken. Verfälschungen des ursprünglichen Inhaltes der Nachricht bei der Datenübertragung können nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Die Sicherheit von Übermittlungen per E-Mail kann nicht garantiert werden. Per E-Mail übermittelte Informationen können abgefangen oder verändert werden, verloren gehen oder zerstört werden, verspätet oder unvollständig ankommen oder Viren enthalten. Der Absender übernimmt daher keine Gewähr für Irrtümer oder Auslassungen jeder Art, die auf die Übermittlung der E-Mail zurückzuführen sind. Dieses Schreiben kann vertrauliche Informationen enthalten. Wenn Sie nicht der Adressat sind, sind Sie nicht zur Verwendung der in diesem Schreiben enthaltenen Informationen befugt. Bitte benachrichtigen Sie mich sofort über den irrtümlichen Erhalt.

----------


## Harro

*Beeindruckend*

Hallo, HorstK, vielen Dank für die bemerkenswerte Zusammenstellung. Das ist schon eine richtige Fleißarbeit, die der Ulrich da abgeliefert hat. Mein Kompliment.

*"Der größte Luxus ist eine eigene Meinung; nur wenige leisten sich ihn"*
(Peter Bamm, deutscher Arzt und Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HorstK

Merkwürdig, daß diese beiden Seiten, nach meinem Beitrag von heute 00:06h, nicht mehr zu öffnen sind. Die hätten sehr gut in die Plauderecke gepaßt.
http://onliner.pointclark.net/index_alt.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/kapitel_02/index.html

"Internetstreik" hin oder her!

Die Anamnese des Prostatakrebses paßt dagegen eher nicht in die Plauderecke.
Biografie:
Siehe den Menüpunkt "Meine Biografie"

Leider ist von dem Menüpunkt u.a. nichts mehr zu sehen !
(Interessante Biografie mit allen Hinweisen und weiteren Verlinkungen).

Schade.

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Die Anamnese des Prostatakrebses paßt dagegen eher nicht in die Plauderecke ...


Die "Anamnese Prostatatkrebs" habe nicht ich, sondern hast DU in diesen Diskussionsfaden gezogen.

Wir wollen mal nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Merkwürdig, daß diese beiden Seiten, nach meinem Beitrag von heute 00:06h, nicht mehr zu öffnen sind. Die hätten sehr gut in die Plauderecke gepaßt...


Ich finde es legitim, dass Ulrich Dinge, die er in einem anderen Forum einem anderen Teilnehmerkreis mitgeteilt hat, hier ohne seine Zustimmung nicht veröffentlicht sehen möchte und die Seiten gesperrt hat. Bei uns hier geht es um Prostatakrebs, und persönliche biografische Daten, "die sehr gut in die Plauderecke gepasst hätten", sollte niemand hier gegen den Willen des Betroffenen einstellen. Ich finde das ein bisschen indiskret.

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Wiederholung*

Hallo, Schorschel, HorstK und vor allem Ulrich, die home-page geht doch auf, und das, was da so ausführlich erläutert wird, verdient Anerkennung. Das war es doch, was mich eigentlich veranlaßt hatte, mich hierzu zu äußern. Da der für eine PKH zur Verfügung stehende Platz hier im Forum nach einer Auskunft von Holger auf 10.000
Zeichen (Buchstaben, Absätze etc.) limitiert ist, ist der Gedanke an eine home-page garnicht so abwegig, weil man dann nämlich bei Veränderungen z.B. durch Rezidive und aktuelle Untersuchungsergebnisse nicht immer einen neuen Thread aufmachen bzw. den alten Thread für solche Anschlußberichte herausfinden muß. Aber vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, wie man das Beschriebene auch lösen könnte.

*"Man trifft eher das rechte Wort als das richtige Ohr"*
(Elazar Benyoetz, israelischer Lyriker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Wiederholung*
> 
> Hallo, Schorschel, HorstK und vor allem Ulrich, die home-page geht doch auf, und das, was da so ausführlich erläutert wird, verdient Anerkennung. Das war es doch, was mich eigentlich veranlaßt hatte, mich hierzu zu äußern. Da der für eine PKH zur Verfügung stehende Platz hier im Forum nach einer Auskunft von Holger auf 10.000
> Zeichen (Buchstaben, Absätze etc.) limitiert ist, ist der Gedanke an eine home-page garnicht so abwegig, weil man dann nämlich bei Veränderungen z.B. durch Rezidive und aktuelle Untersuchungsergebnisse nicht immer einen neuen Thread aufmachen bzw. den alten Thread für solche Anschlußberichte herausfinden muß. Aber vielleicht hat ja hier jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, wie man das Beschriebene auch lösen könnte.
> 
> *"Man trifft eher das rechte Wort als das richtige Ohr"
> *(Elazar Benyoetz, israelischer Lyriker)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

so wie Du sehe ich das auch, da sind wir uns wieder einmal bemerkenswert einig. Die Lösung, dass die Krankheitsgeschichte extern vom Forum über einen Link zugänglich gemacht wird, ist ja nichts Neues und wird von einigen Forumsnutzern praktiziert. Auch von HorstK.

Die Homepage von Ulrich kenne ich schon lange. Auf dieser Plattform behandelt er nicht nur sehr ausführlich seine eigenen Krebserfahrungen, sondern auch andere Themen. Das ist doch eine gute Sache und wir können sehen, dass es für Ulrich auch noch andere Themen gibt neben Krebs. Auch die Verlinkung zu Ulrichs Homepage 

gibt es schon geraume Zeit.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Ich bewundere die Perfektion der technischen Analysen und die Einhelligkeit der Meinungen, wie Scharlatanerie von echter Heilkunst sich unterscheidet, was mich allerdings immer an die These von Leibnitz erinnert, die besagt, dass unsere Welt die beste aller möglichen Welten sei. Leider ist dem aber nicht so, und Philosophen wie Voltaire und Schopenhauer haben sich daher über Leibniz auch gebührend lustig gemacht. Wenn ich so manche miterlebten oder mitgelesenen Krankheitsverläufe bei Brust- und Prostatakrebs mir vor Augen halte, von Erkrankten, die schulmedizinisch perfektionistisch behandelt worden warwen, dann kommt mir der Gedanke, dass sie besser gefahren wären, wenn sie von Anfang an nur mit dem "Zapper" behandelt worden wären. Ich will dem Zapper gar nicht das ihm hier so unwiderlegbar aberkannte Heilungspotential wieder zusprechen, er hat aber mindestens eine Verhinderungsfunktion, indem er an Krebs Erkrankte ganz oder wenigstens zeitweise von Irrwegen der Schulmedizin fernhält. Das hat ja bei Gina gut geklappt.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,

Ich finde Du machst es Dir zu einfach mit Deinem Vergleich Schulmedizin und Zapper. Den Krebstod zu sterben- gerade auch bei PK-, gehört sicherlich nicht zu den erstrebenswerten Dingen, und der Zapper führt dort hin. Zur Erinnerung ist hier der Thread von Ebachstelze

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=3467#post3467 

Ich habe beim Lesen geweint. Ich weiß, dass ich dies schon einmal geschrieben habe. Die Schulmedizin und die kurativen Therapien haben ihre Berechtigung genauso wie die alternativen Therapien, aber von Scharlatanerie sollten wir immer warnen und sie nicht noch gut heißen im Vergleich zur Schulmedizin.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Knut,

ich weiss nicht, was du mit dem Link sagen willst, du hättest ihn offen, in der ganzen Länge zeigen sollen. Was wir damals empfohlen haben und was dann an hilfreichen Sachen gemacht wurden, wäre von interesse.

Auch wir hatten bei einigen PKGs oft tränen in den Augen, auch über die eigene Erkrankung und die eigenen Schmerzen. Tränen kommen evtl. wenn man unnötig angegriffen und alleine gelassen wird.

Wir sind ja in der Plauderecke, ich höre auf meinen Scharlatan HansiB mit seiner Verrücktheit. Momentan empfiehlt er Mistel und Akupunktur zur Modulierung des Immunsystems. Ferner wird in die Wege geleitet, daß ich wegen der Osteoporoseverschlechterung meine erste Kur in meinem Leben bekomme. Mit Kurschatten, wie damals bei WW noch möglich, wird nicht mehr möglich sein (das war noch im alten Forum).

Ich bin seit Monaten medikamentenfrei, von Vitalpilzen und wenigen NEM abgesehen. Dazu kommen die o.g. Scharlatanempfehlungen. Mit denen wie bekannt, ich ganz gut zurecht komme.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

Ich danke Dir für den Hinweis und habe nun den Link berichtigt. Ich habe die Therapien des "Scharlatans HansiB" bisher noch nicht mit dem Zapper gleich gesetzt. Du weißt, dass ich Deine Vorgehensweisen bewundere und Deine Wege sind für mich im Begriff alternative Therapien enthalten. Was ich mit dem Link sagen will, ist, dass ich bei PK-Diagnose nicht einfach sagen kann: "Nehme den Zapper und Du hast dann Ruh und bist der Schulmedizin mit ihren Qualen entkommen". Mit dem Thread von Ebachstelze wollte ich nur zeigen, dass PK nichts harmloses ist und wohin die Zapperempfehlung führen könnte.
Aktive WW ist für mich eine Therapie, aber Zapper ist Scharlatanerie!

Sonnige Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Ich hatte meine Worte mit Bedacht gewählt, geschrieben: ". . . von den Irrwegen der Schulmedizin fernhält" und nicht ". .von der Schulmedizin fernhält". Das ist ein Unterschied. Als Irrwege würde ich nennen u.a. voreilige und exzessive Stanzbiopsien, Übertherapien bei insignifikanten Prostatatumoren, späte Chemotherapien. Gerade zum Letzgenannten geht mir die Ironie eines Satzes von Stephen B.Strum nicht aus dem Sinn: "Some doctors prefer to attack PC with chemotherapie when the body is strong and the cancer is weak rather than waiting until the cancer is strong and the body is weak." (Chapter 159). Dies nur zur Verdeutlichung, was ich unter Irrwege der Schulmedizin verstehe.
Bei Schicksalen wie im Thread Ebachstelze sollten wir auch nicht nur das Leiden und das fatale Ende des Lebens betrachten sondern auch einmal fragen, was das für Ärzte waren und mit welchen Therapien sie es dahin haben kommen lassen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinardo,

Du hast so stark getrommelt, dass mir dieser kleine aber wesentliche Unterschied gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Damit sind wir uns ja wieder einmal einig. Nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung, und zwar sind die Schulmedizin und die ausübenden Ärzte zwei Paar Stiefel. Letztere sind die verantwortlichen Handwerker, und da gibt es nun einmal gute wie schlechte.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Ulrich,

schön, daß der Link, die Seiten, wieder entsperrt, anklickbar und lesbar sind. 

Gerade eben war es jedenfalls noch so. Hoffentlich geht es jetzt auch noch zu öffnen. 

Bis jetzt habe ich nicht verstanden warum die Seiten nach meinem Eintrag gesperrt wurden, wo sie doch vorher im www für jeden einsehbar waren. 

Ich finde es gut, daß *DU* dich neben Deiner (unserer) Krankheit noch für soziales und politisches in unserer Gesellschaft engagierst. Das ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr ganz so selbstverstänlich!

http://onliner.pointclark.net/inhaltsspalte.html


Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Harro

*Fehlanzeige*

Hallo, HorstK, weder der letzte Link noch die von Dir vorher eingelinkten vier Links lassen sich öffnen. Es kommt bei allen fünf Links der Hinweis, daß diese Seite nicht angezeigt werden kann.

*"Vergeben und vergessen heißt: gemachte kostbare Erfahrungen zum Fenster hinauswerfen"*
(Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Fehlanzeige*
> 
> Hallo, HorstK, weder der letzte Link noch die von Dir vorher eingelinkten vier Links lassen sich öffnen. Es kommt bei allen fünf Links der Hinweis, daß diese Seite nicht angezeigt werden kann.
> 
> *"Vergeben und vergessen heißt: gemachte kostbare Erfahrungen zum Fenster hinauswerfen"*
> (Arthur Schopenhauer, deutscher Philosoph)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

das gibt es schon mal, dass ein Server ausfällt. Dann "funzt" es nicht mit der Verbindung oder in anderem Neudeutsch: Server ist down.

Dieses Problem trifft auch mal ganz große Tiere: Ebay, Google, BPS-Forum. Und im Moment auch   http://onliner.pointclark.net

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Mögliche Ursache*

Hallo, Dieter, das kann man wohl auch mit dem von Dir so schön formulierten *"Neudeutsch"*, nämlich "Server ist down" begründen. Aber Deine beiden Links zum Thema "Harnröhrenverengung" funktionierten unmittelbar nach den anderen Fehlversuchen mit den Links von HorstK einwandfrei. 

*"Fantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen. Wissen ist begrenzt, Fantasie aber umfasst die ganze Welt"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Ihr Lieben!




> Dieses Problem trifft auch mal ganz große Tiere: Ebay, Google, BPS-Forum. Und im Moment auch http://onliner.pointclark.net


Bei mir öffnet dieser Link auch nicht, vieleicht macht diese Firma Einsparmaßnahmen und haben versehentlich den Administrator entlassen! Oder haben die Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt oder Bankrott! Oder...

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Mögliche Ursache*
> 
> Hallo, Dieter, das kann man wohl auch mit dem von Dir so schön formulierten *"Neudeutsch"*, nämlich "Server ist down" begründen. Aber Deine beiden Links zum Thema "Harnröhrenverengung" funktionierten unmittelbar nach den anderen Fehlversuchen mit den Links von HorstK einwandfrei. 
> 
> *"Fantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen. Wissen ist begrenzt, Fantasie aber umfasst die ganze Welt"*
> (Albert Einstein)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

Du hast die Zusammenhänge noch nicht richtig erfasst.

Momentan ist der Server von http://onliner.pointclark.net nicht erreichbar und somit auch nicht die darauf gespeicherte Homepage von Ulrich.

Die beiden anderen Links, welche im Thema Harnröhrenverengung von mir angegeben wurden, sind Internetseiten, welche sich auf anderen Servern befinden. Diese Server sind "up", deshalb kann man diese Seiten öffnen. Aber auch bei diesen Servern könnte es irgendwann mal passieren, dass sie ausfallen. Dann könnte man nicht auf die "Strikturlinks" zugreifen.

Wenn der von BPS Server ausfällt, können wir  das Forum nicht aufmachen und auch die BPS-Homepage würde ausfallen.

In der Hoffnung, dass diese Situation möglichst wenig anzutreffen ist,

grüßt Dieter

PS: Schlaues Kerlchen was? Hoffentlich nicht "Ewigbesserwisser"...

----------


## Holger

Hallo,
Hier scheint der Server aber zu laufen,

denn diese Seite kommt

http://onliner.pointclark.net/kapitel_03/

Der Fehler 404 deutet auf ein fehlendes Index-Dokument hin.

Vgl.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toter_Link

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> Hier scheint der Server aber zu laufen,
> 
> denn diese Seite kommt
> 
> http://onliner.pointclark.net/kapitel_03/


Stimmt Holger, es fehlen die anderen Dokumente. Sicher hat Ulrich Verhütungsmaßnahmen für weitere Verwirrungen betrieben und etwas weggenommen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HorstK

Diese Begriffe erscheinen nur in Links, die auf diese Seite verweisen: ulrich online 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
http://209.85.135.104/custom?q=cache...&gl=de&strip=0

"Ich befinde mich im
INTERNET-STREIK
wegen TOTALSPEICHERUNG
aller Verbindungsdaten"


Auf einmal scheint es zu klappen. 
DANKE, an den, der das geschafft hat!

http://onliner.pointclark.net/hauptseite_01.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/hauptseite_02_01.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/hauptseite_03.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/hauptseite_04.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/hauptseite_05_01.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/traueranzeige.html
http://onliner.pointclark.net/box/gmx.html

__________________________________________________  ____________

Dieter, i mog nimmer !

Servus,
Horst

----------

